# Breaking: shooting at Munich mall



## novasteve (Jul 22, 2016)

breaking now


----------



## Roudy (Jul 22, 2016)

More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.


Fuck off, you ghoul.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

I.E.N.

@GoldenKrant

11m

#BREAKING: reports of multiple deaths after a shooting spree inside the #OEZ in #Munich

View conversation ·    

I.E.N.

@GoldenKrant

#Munich: a gunman shot people inside a coffee shop and a nearby metro station pic.twitter.com/EXMN7OAk2g

9:51 AM - 22 Jul 2016

Twitter


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Sky News on Twitter
witness report
'Multiple Deaths' In Munich Mall Shooting


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 22, 2016)

Germany and France getting hit hard.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.



Fuck you you awful shit


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 22, 2016)

It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Twitter


----------



## Manchester (Jul 22, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.



Where are these communities?  Maybe you could point one out to me  Or stop lying.

And for the record I work in the Refugee centre less than a mile from where this happened so I'm in for an interesting time.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 22, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.



I agree and if I were a German citizen I'd be demanding my Govt. kick every Muslim out of my country.

This is only the beginning


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

No worries, it's just Muslims acting stupidly. Nothing a hug & a beer summit won't fix.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 22, 2016)

Claudette said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.
> ...



You'd support Germans picking an entire religion of people and shipping them en masse?  I think we can see where your politics are.


----------



## Votto (Jul 22, 2016)

Lone gunman, Crusades, Crusades, Crusades!!


----------



## Claudette (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



You goddamned right I do especially when Muslims are killing people left and right.

I'm sure the dead in Paris, Nice and San Bernardino would agree.

There are billions of Muslims out there and those doing the killing are a small minority. One has to wonder why the billions of others do nothing about that minority.

My politics are get rid of the Muslims and stop the killing. Apparently that's a little to simple for an idiot like you. An idiot who can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 22, 2016)

Claudette said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



You are a laughable idiot.  You support genocide at the drop of a hat because you're petrified of a few terrorist attacks on another continent.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...



I dont think shes suggesting genocide, i believe she wants muslims deported.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

It didn't happen.....as a member from Germany pointed out...they have very strict rules as to who can own a gun in Germany....they have licensing, they have training requirements.....so this isn't happening....


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.
> ...



Might want to cruise around and see if anyone smells like gunpowder....


----------



## Manchester (Jul 22, 2016)

Rocko said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



TO FUCKING WHERE??

There are 2 million german muslims.  They're from germany.  They didn't all just rock up in the last 18 months from Syria.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


Genocide?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 22, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.


 
We're americans, we're mad as hell all the time anyway.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.


That certainly didn't take long.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...



I DONT KNOW, why don't you ask her, dickhead?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 22, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Twitter


 
Oh Jesus really?  Shit, we rack up more bodies than that in schools shooting ourselves here.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

BBC just said multiple deaths and there is more than 1 attack in Germany ongoing, but I didn't catch any details.  Seems to be a weekly event in Europe now. Infuriating.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 22, 2016)

Rocko said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Then why not stop defenbding her if you aren't of the same pie in the sky, lunatic standpoint, buttwad.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

2aguy said:


> It didn't happen.....as a member from Germany pointed out...they have very strict rules as to who can own a gun in Germany....they have licensing, they have training requirements.....so this isn't happening....


And this is quite a surprise too......

Very surprised that you would make this PRIMARILY about the availability or unavailability of guns.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Twitter
> ...


Thanks for your concern. another troll for the ignore list.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Tilly said:


> BBC just said multiple deaths and there is more than 1 attack in Germany ongoing, but I didn't catch any details.  Seems to be a weekly event in Europe now. Infuriating.


I will predict that this was perpetrated by men......since almost all violent attacks like this are done by males.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > It didn't happen.....as a member from Germany pointed out...they have very strict rules as to who can own a gun in Germany....they have licensing, they have training requirements.....so this isn't happening....
> ...




Isn't it...?  We are told these things don't happen in Europe...because they can't get guns.....

Of course...they get guns easily over there....it is just that law abiding citizens can't get them ........they have to beg their government and jump through hoops to get hunting shotguns.......


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Twitter
> ...



So you consider this an acceptable loss?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > BBC just said multiple deaths and there is more than 1 attack in Germany ongoing, but I didn't catch any details.  Seems to be a weekly event in Europe now. Infuriating.
> ...




Except San Berdadino.......and the women in the middle east.....and I think some of the killers in Paris were women.....

Besides.....women like poison......


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 22, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


 
I have no concern for you whatsoever hon.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


 
I consider some of you too silly to take seriously, that's all.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> I will predict that this was perpetrated by men......since almost all violent attacks like this are done by males.



First of all it sounds like it was a person, second, that was sexist.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


So that's what this is PRIMARILY about, the availability or unavailability of guns.....so you admit this kind of violence is gun-centric after all.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I will predict that this was perpetrated by men......since almost all violent attacks like this are done by males.
> ...


Not sexist if it is a fact.   Almost all violent attacks are committed by men.  Why isn't the male community speaking up?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.
> ...


Fuck you, you enabler.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

*Munich shopping centre evacuated after shooting*


Major police operation under way in city where officials have been on alert after axe attack on train passengers earlier in week


Follow the latest updates

People flee Munich shopping centre amid gunshots
Kate Connolly in Berlin

Friday 22 July 2016 18.15 BSTLast modified on Friday 22 July 2016 18.31 BST

German police have evacuated a shopping centre in Munich after an armed man went on a shooting spree in the building, police have said.

Several people were injured and there were unconfirmed reports of deaths, local media said.

An emergency call was received at 6pm local time after the man opened fire in a pharmacy at the Olympia shopping centre in the Moosach district of the Bavarian city.




FacebookTwitterPinterest
Satellite view of the Olympia einkaufszentrum (shopping centre) and nearby U-Bahn station. Photograph: Google Maps
“We believe this is a big incident,” a police spokeswoman told German media.

Police and ambulance crews were on site within minutes of the call. The man is believed to have fled the shopping centre and headed for a nearby U-Bahn (underground) station.

There was no indication as to the motive for the attack.

Germany has been on high alert after a man wielding an axe and knife attacked train passengers near the southern city of Würzburg earlier this week.

The Olympia shopping centre is a two-tiered glass-covered mall that was built on the site of the 1972 Olympics. The Munich Games were overshadowed by a terrorist attack in which 11 Israeli sportsmen and a German policeman were killed after being taken hostage by Palestinian terrorists.



_More details soon …

Munich shopping centre evacuated after shooting_


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I will predict that this was perpetrated by men......since almost all violent attacks like this are done by males.
> ...


 
Well if we can label all muslims the same then we can certainly label all women the same.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



No, you were making a stupid comment and got called on it.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.
> ...



Wrong as well, Germany doesn't ban firearms.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Enabler? Lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.
> ...


Will you apologize when the gunman is identified as a Muslim?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Must be stupid day at your house.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


 
No, you're just too damn silly to take seriously and you have no capacity to call anyone on anything hon, you're on a fuggin chat board, jeez.  Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


 
No one owes you shit jackass.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


There we go, are you now going to tell us that more people are killed in bathtubs than by Terrorists? Does it have to happen in your neighborhood before you acknowledge the threat?


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 22, 2016)

Get ready for more thoughts and prayers from obama


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.
> ...


You're the ghoul. By excusing and deflecting you encourage and contribute to more of this islimic murder.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Tilly said:


> *Munich shopping centre evacuated after shooting*
> 
> 
> Major police operation under way in city where officials have been on alert after axe attack on train passengers earlier in week
> ...


"An armed man".....there it is.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So if I say Black men commit a lot of crime and a fact backs that up it is okay?  It is sexist because you arrived at a conclusion based on generalities.  You have a bias.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


I would. I would take it farther, perhaps. I would consider also deporting anyone who complains about it.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The shooter has already been identified as male.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

2nd attack being reported at a metro station


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Live-Ticker zum Großeinsatz in München: Amoklauf in München - mehrere Tote und Verletzte - N24.de
Microsoft translate

Shots at the Mall +++ people to avoid public places in Munich +++ several wounded and dead +++ offenders on the run +++ the location in the live-ticker.



-The police is with a large contingent on the spot

-About the number of dead and wounded, there are different specifications

-The MVG has locked the entire Metro

Here the live-ticker update

"It's probably something larger," a police officer said. The emergency call in the town of Moosach in the Olympia shopping centre (Acharya) was entered against 18: 00. The site near the Olympic Park is being cordoned off.

REPORTS OF SHOTS AT THE MALL

00:00:00 |00:00:00

19 h 26: Police: people should avoid public places in Munich


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> Get ready for more thoughts and prayers from obama


Will there be any from the RW....or have they all been used up now?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



...and the stupid just keeps rolling out of your head....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You are insane. Get help.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Generalities?   Isn't it TRUE that almost all attacks like this are committed by males?   Why aren't men doing something about this?


----------



## NLT (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> You are a laughable idiot.  You support genocide at the drop of a hat because you're petrified of a few terrorist attacks on another continent.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Do you need help with the definition of generalities?  I have the time.
In general, the police that responded to this are males, feel better now?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

One police chopper is now over my street


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I'm most of these cases, men shoot the bastards. Not enough?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Yes they are.   I'm glad to see that some males are stepping up.   But that doesn't change the FACT that almost all these kinds of attacks are done by men.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


No one is advocating genocide other than radical Muslims. You may remember your Liberal hero, Jimmy Carter. Do you remember him halting Muslim immigration and deporting Islamic students in 1979. How many liberal piss ants bitched about that?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Good for them...but doesn't change the FACT that almost all of these attacks are committed by males.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Yes they are.   I'm glad to see that some males are stepping up.   But that doesn't change the FACT that almost all these kinds of attacks are done by men.



So sending all nonnative males out of Germany is your suggestion?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Black & Muslim men.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes male slaves of Islam.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...



Since when is sending Muslims back to whatever shithole they crawled out of Genocide.

Oh and I'm not petrified. I'm furious and certainly not an enabling idiot like you.

If you weren't so fucking pitiful you'd be laughable.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 2nd attack being reported at a metro station


No second or third or fourth attack. City is in full blown emergency state however.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.



The blame belongs to ISIS.  Not ordinary Muslim citizens.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> One police chopper is now over my street



Don't go without a fight.


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



And ended by males. When are wimmens gonna step up and help!


----------



## Manchester (Jul 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, he's an awful shit who took an attck still in progress to politically point score.  He can fuck himself


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

3 dead confirmed, so far.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.
> ...



Has this been identified as an ISIS attack?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > One police chopper is now over my street
> ...



The chopper is gone.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Probably because he only halted Iranian immigration and deported Iranian students - a bit more narrowly and specifically targeted.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.
> ...


Extricate the Muslims you Extricate the source.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Good point.  I haven't heard anything on motive or who.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

You guys have all the solutions and next to zero information.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Man, that was close.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 22, 2016)

This happened on the heels of the axe attack.  Germany has taken in tens of thousands of refugees.  This is what they should have expected.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


You do realize that i live in munich centre?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> You guys have all the solutions and next to zero information.



You're in Germany right?  If so, what do you hear?


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

Slaves of Islam


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

Oops - ignore my post.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

Witnesses are reporting up to 3 shooters


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they are.   I'm glad to see that some males are stepping up.   But that doesn't change the FACT that almost all these kinds of attacks are done by men.
> ...


Not sure what the solution is...but we can see what the problem is.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 22, 2016)

As sad as this is we should take Rahm Emanuels advice to heart

You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before. Rahm Emanuel


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Yes, do you realize I am on a message board?

The radio here is reporting it started in a food outlet in the mall.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Nope...men of all kinds.   For the most part, that is the common denominator.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > You guys have all the solutions and next to zero information.
> ...


Choppers, sirens, and phones calling my wife to the hospital. And a lot of rumors.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The problem is terrorists.  The solution is reducing opportunity through more dialog with the Muslim community.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Nope.....not even close....this is about people who want to murder other people......they don't care about any laws.....not even gun control laws.......

So passing licensing gun owner laws, requiring permits, registering guns.....none of that actually addresses gun crime or mass public shootings.....

You guys hate guns and gun owners so much...it blinds you to the actual problem and the solution....

For criminals...you need long prison sentences....you don't allow prosecutors to plea bargain gun charges......if a guy is carrying a gun during a robbery...or is a felon with a gun.....put them away for 30 years.........

For mass public shootings...get rid of gun free zones.........and since these are  really rare occurrences....stop using them as excuses to create new gun laws on normal gun owners....

Germany has all the gun control laws you guys want...every single one....and none of them stopped this mall attack..........

Wanna bet this mall is a gun free zone?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Well...they do commit the vast majority of rapes too....


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Men of all religions, no religions, nationalities, socio-economic standing, race, etc.   The is the most common factor.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




They have all the gun laws American anti gunners want here....and it didn't stop this attack...did it?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




I wonder if this upswing in violence is due to ISIS losing more and more territory?

It's their propoganda machine that is so scary and effective and difficult to counter because it's not always visable.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

Quick....everyone think about Love....just like Attorney General Lynch said...that should stop the gunmen.....


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


Kicking people out is genocide? LOL


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Is she a doctor - nurse?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Women ARE helping.  We are in the Armed Forces, Police Forces, and Fire Departments.   There is a much higher % of women trying to deal with such violent attacks than are participating in such attacks.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Twitter


Wrong picture. It is from south africa. People never learn and spread shit as fast as possible.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Note completely.   That would just deal with the Muslim males....what about the other males committing most of violent acts?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Yes...bad men do these things....that is why good men need to be armed to stop them.....good men and good women........who vastly outnumber the bad.....thanks for getting on board...


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Slaves of Islam


All three males.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


a pediatrician, but she no longer works at the hospital, and this is not an event like in nice, where there really was a medical emergency. It seems that there is now a manhunt for 2 or 3, and massive confusion.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > Slaves of Islam
> ...




Yeah.....you missed the real obvious aspect of that photo..........they are muslim males...that is the one that puts it over the top.........since the guys going into that mall to save people are also males....


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


And terrorists are almost ALL male.....


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

Typical German>>>>>


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




Not to place doubt on what you say about your location.....

But this is the miracle of the internet......we have first hand contact outside of a main stream news operation with someone in the area....thanks to the internet.......


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Not all males are terrorists.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




And almost all of the cops fighting them are male...dittos the soldiers........male isn't the deciding factor.....


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 22, 2016)

Attack at the main train station going on right now.  Evacuations under way.

Germany must need more refugees.   There are still some Germans left.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

New DOJ Statistics on Race and Violent Crime

Bureau of Justice Statistics Criminal  Victimization, 2012

WASHINGTON – The overall violent crime rate declined slightly from 26.1 to 23.2 victimizations per 1,000 U.S. residents from 2012 to 2013, the Justice Department’s Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) announced today. The violent crime rate had declined for nearly two decades before increasing in 2011 and 2012.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 22, 2016)

Say, who knew the NRA had connections in Germany?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 22, 2016)

Munich shooting: Several killed at shopping mall, report says - CNN.com

Number of dead is unclear at this time.......

Maybe we should have Hillary up the % of Syrian refugee's coming to America to 1000% increase!!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You continue to prove that to you this is a gun-centric issue.  Your first post and this post pivots all on guns and their availability or unavailability.  You mention the word "gun" 14 times.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Note completely.   That would just deal with the Muslim males....what about the other males committing most of violent acts?




What others commit most of violent acts? 99% terrorism is M-O-S-L-E-M.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 22, 2016)

yep, my cube mate just told me.  wow, It's almost daily.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


  Yes....they do.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Polizei München (@PolizeiMuenchen) on Twitter
Suspects on the run after Munich shooting kills three
20.10: Police from Nuremberg, in northern Bavaria, are on their way to Munich to help in the operation.

20.07: Police are giving more details on the attack on Facebook.

At 5.50 pm eyewitnesses started calling police. The shooting started in Hanauer Straße, then Riesstraße then Olympia Einkaufszentrum. Witnesses reported three people with firearms.

20.02: The hashtag #offenetuer is being used to offer shelter to those who can't get home, after all public transport in the city centre was stopped and police advised to avoid public places (like #porteouverte in Paris/Nice).


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd attack being reported at a metro station
> ...


Not according to ABC radio


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Germany and France getting hit hard.


Not as hard as I hope they will hit back.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

Meanwhile...in Germany...three gunmen are in a gun battle at the main train station....


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...


All three are males.   This is the problem....


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 22, 2016)

Wait, I thought all of those poor refugees were just going to rape women.

Now they are going to kill people with guns in countries with strict gun control?

Has a  liberal moron went to the old predictable but but but Christians claim yet?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> Get ready for more thoughts and prayers from obama


and apologies?


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

Jihadi Islam is at war with the West. How about we get into this war and stop them. Wouldn't that be something.


----------



## The VOR (Jul 22, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Munich shooting: Several killed at shopping mall, report says - CNN.com
> 
> Number of dead is unclear at this time.......
> 
> Maybe we should have Hillary up the % of Syrian refugee's coming to America to 1000% increase!!


It's either her or Obama's fault, anyway you look at it.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Yep....to show that gun control laws on law abiding people do not stop gun crime or mass shootings.  Normal people owning and carrying guns for self defense does not increase the gun murder rate in any way.........so when you guys call for licensing gun owners, registering guns, and universal background checks.....they have nothing to do with actually stopping gun crime or mass shootings.....and are a waste of time, money and resources........

You focus on law abiding gun owners....

We want to stop criminals......


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> All three are males.   This is the problem....


Kill all men or just all Muslim men?


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Get ready for more thoughts and prayers from obama
> ...


Well, yeah. Of course.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Jihadi Islam is at war with the West. How about we get into this war and stop them. Wouldn't that be something.




we are fighting back with LOVE.......the Attorney General of the United States said that that is our best weapon.........


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Note completely.   That would just deal with the Muslim males....what about the other males committing most of violent acts?
> ...


I'd like to see where you get that figure.   Where ever you got is, I can guarantee that whatever the percentage is Muslim....a HIGHER % is male.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I already asked you how do you propose we solve that?  You got more than finger pointing?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




No....all 3 are muslim...that is the problem.....

What is it with you left wing nut jobs....what is the blind spot that you have for islam........?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

What is with some on the left lately?  It is obvious you will do whatever, even lie to keep an attack from being reported.
It is obvious, as usual everything is a political point with you.  You worry more about an election than about what is happening to people.  It's sick.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


So, again you show that it's all about guns to you.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Jihadi Islam is at war with the West. How about we get into this war and stop them. Wouldn't that be something.


Let the Euros take the lead.  They're supposed to be our allies; time for them to put on their big boy pants and act like it.  We can help with air support and satellite targeting.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 22, 2016)

More votes for Donald J Trump s0ns!!!

And what a legacy for Soetero, huh??!!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


That is true...but almost all terrorists are male.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Political talking points.  It is that or fear that if they speak it,it might happen here.  It is sick.





2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.



There are more shootings in the US, and they don't ban guns. You can get guns legally in almost every European country.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

Let's see.... what to do, what to do......

European countries declare war on Jihadi Islamists.

Canada and the United States declare war on Jihadi Islamists.

I don't know..... just a crazy thought.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

I am sure if we let the refugees rape enough European women they will settle down....You want to lead negotiations Bodecea?


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2016)

Germany has fairly strict gun laws so we know how worthless those laws are.  

Betcha it is a Muslim doing the shooting.

Obama loves Muslims.

Obama said those kinds of shooting only happen here in the US.

Obama says the NRA is the cause of mass shooting but there is no NRA in Germany.

Obama is a fucking idiot, isn't he?

The Moon Bats that voted for Obama are even bigger idiots, aren't they?


----------



## Preacher (Jul 22, 2016)

This wouldn't have happened under Hitler. Fact.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Bush92 (Jul 22, 2016)

German lack of border security allowed for attack. If citizens had guns in Germany the scum would be dead right now. Again, this shit wouldn't happen in Houston or Dallas.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 22, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Munich shooting: Several killed at shopping mall, report says - CNN.com
> 
> Number of dead is unclear at this time.......
> 
> Maybe we should have Hillary up the % of Syrian refugee's coming to America to 1000% increase!!


You be sure and let us know when they announce it was a Syrian refugee, mm-kay?


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.
> ...


They are all over Europe. Like nest of cockroaches.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...




It is about the ability of good, law abiding people to stay alive in the face of violent, criminal attack...........I'm not much of a gun guy.....


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Please stay home á á munich, not in the streets ! # München , #oez , # Schiesserei View details


Polizei München (@PolizeiMuenchen) on Twitter


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 22, 2016)

g5000 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Munich shooting: Several killed at shopping mall, report says - CNN.com
> ...




Will do........guess there is a good chance its a Christian bad guy!!!

My God are progressives not the most dangerous mofu's walking? They'd sooner do a 50 foot cliff dive to dry pavement than offend anybody...........

ghey


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.
> ...



He's exactly right, and idiot blind people like you are the problem.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Jihadi Islam is at war with the West. How about we get into this war and stop them. Wouldn't that be something.



Haven't we been in this war, and created them?


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 22, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Germany and France getting hit hard.


No border security...no right to bear arms.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I would bet you that there is a higher male:female ratio in violent terrorists than there is male:female ratio in those fighting terrorists.

14.5% of our military (those fighting terrorists overseas) are female
12.7% of our police are female
<4% of our firefighters are female

What percentage of terrorists and mass murderers are female?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.
> ...



Only if you are rich or powerful.........


----------



## g5000 (Jul 22, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


About as good a chance its a Syrian refugee.

In fact, Germany is crawling with White Nationalists, a.k.a. "Christian bad guys".


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Yeah, well. I rather believe my sources, which include statements from munich police, munich firefighters, organizers of the tollwood festival.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Jihadi Islam is at war with the West. How about we get into this war and stop them. Wouldn't that be something.
> ...


And Drumpf wants to cut back on our NATO support.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Over 100 female suicide bombers used in West Africa since June 2014 | The Long War Journal


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




So what? You're a sexist now?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 22, 2016)

Had enough Germany ? Had enough France ? Had enough Europe ? How much longer are you going to put your indigenous Westerners through this hell ?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Jihadi Islam is at war with the West. How about we get into this war and stop them. Wouldn't that be something.
> ...




This war started before we were even a country....they were attacking our shipping before Jefferson sent Marines to deal with the muslim pirates.....that is how long this has been going on....


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Looks like the problem is equality.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Jihadi Islam is at war with the West. How about we get into this war and stop them. Wouldn't that be something.
> ...



In case you haven't noticed, it's *GLOBAL*


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


And you continue to show that, to you, this entire Munich attack is gun-centric.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



They using NATO troops in Europe to protect citizens in this attack?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > All three are males.   This is the problem....
> ...


I've not offered a solution, have I?


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Jihadi Islam is at war with the West. How about we get into this war and stop them. Wouldn't that be something.
> ...




I got nothing to say to someone as stupid as you.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Let's see.... what to do, what to do......
> 
> European countries declare war on Jihadi Islamists.
> 
> ...


Drop a big fucking bomb on every known city that either harbors terrorists or is a terrorist stronghold. And not a fucking drone strike, a BIG ASS BOMB.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

hillary says muslims have nothing to do with terrorism....it is males responsible for that.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I honestly don't know how we solve such a huge problem......and yes it is a huge problem....such a large minority...almost 50% having this propensity towards violence.


----------



## Votto (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Bring in more immigrants?


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see.... what to do, what to do......
> ...


not all muslims are terrorists....you think?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



Wow, great post dude, irony spilling out of it like a whole tub of ketchup in a small sandwich.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 22, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Had enough Germany ? Had enough France ? Had enough Europe ? How much longer are you going to put your indigenous Westerners through this hell ?



How much does Europe need to suffer for what the US did?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see.... what to do, what to do......
> ...


"Every known city"....what is a known city to you atm?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


That's your prerogative.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> I honestly don't know how we solve such a huge problem......and yes it is a huge problem....such a large minority...almost 50% having this propensity towards violence.



Get more male abortions.


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.
> ...


You're a fucking LIAR!
ANYONE who has been to Munich KNOWS!!!!!! where the fucking rag heads live!
 I truly wish you will invite some of your Muslim pals to your next family Christmas party.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I am sure if we let the refugees rape enough European women they will settle down....You want to lead negotiations Bodecea?


Again...you bring up a mostly male problem.  It's a male issue.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



His family is safely in Britain.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Odium said:


> This wouldn't have happened under Hitler. Fact.


Hitler was male.  So was  Stalin.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see.... what to do, what to do......
> ...



B61-12


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure if we let the refugees rape enough European women they will settle down....You want to lead negotiations Bodecea?
> ...



It is being addressed and attacks are on the decrease.  A simple thank you would be nice.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure if we let the refugees rape enough European women they will settle down....You want to lead negotiations Bodecea?
> ...



Yes Muhammed was a male.........................................but not all muslims are male.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> German lack of border security allowed for attack. If citizens had guns in Germany the scum would be dead right now. Again, this shit wouldn't happen in Houston or Dallas.


Um....Dallas?  Where the Men with Open Carry ran away like little boys from the Man shooting at them and at the cops?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> And Drumpf wants to cut back on our NATO support.


That's not quite true.  He wants them to pay and participate their fair share.  Haven't the LWers been pushing for years for the US to cut it's military budget and overseas installations?  Why change now just because a RWer argreed?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...


Yes....that's why I didn't say they were ALL male.


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Muslims are vermin! They contribute NOTHING to any country they live in except violence and misogyny.
 Kick EVERY sand monkey out of Europe NOW before WW111 begins. THEN the fucking sand monkeys will go whimpering back to the fucking desert they came from!
Have we had ENOUGH?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Bioweapons are better for the environment....and oil wells.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Yes he was.   Excellent point.  Thank you.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Why are you ignoring only part of the male problem with violence?


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure if we let the refugees rape enough European women they will settle down....You want to lead negotiations Bodecea?
> ...



So it's not your problem, huh.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > This wouldn't have happened under Hitler. Fact.
> ...


And every President of the United States.   Most scientists, famous explorers, best athletes,etc.  Why do you think this is?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 22, 2016)

g5000 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




But nobody is caring about them except the radical progressives..........all 183 of them. The rest of the world is thinking we got a big-ass problem here and majority ends up ruling last time I checked!!!


----------



## Claudette (Jul 22, 2016)

Looks like Germany is having another really, really bad day.

Oh wait. I forgot. Some idiots on this board think Muslims are peaceful, loving, acclimated to the country and non violent. Never mind.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Is it sexist to point out a Fact?


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > German lack of border security allowed for attack. If citizens had guns in Germany the scum would be dead right now. Again, this shit wouldn't happen in Houston or Dallas.
> ...


No bitch. Where Black Lives Matter had streets cleared of common civilians. On an average work day in downtown Dallas...and we know BLM wouldn't be out of bed yet...fucker would have been neutralized real quick.


----------



## Votto (Jul 22, 2016)

If they want to stay, mandatory sterilization


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

3 shooters with long rifles engaged in current shootings according to a police spokesperson


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> In case you haven't noticed, it's *GLOBAL*


Yes, just like the Zika virus, but it's more prevalent in some areas than others.  Specifically the ME with a major portion in Pakistan. 

Mapping the Global Muslim Population


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 22, 2016)

Maybe they should ban assault rifles

oh wait


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Because they're more aggressive.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 22, 2016)

LAW AND ORDER!!!!!!!


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Robust Nuclear Earth Penatrators.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> They using NATO troops in Europe to protect citizens in this attack?


There are not "NATO troops", just troops of NATO allies.  In this case it would be French and German troops.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

Islam is a peaceful religion...hillary told me that.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Because they're more aggressive.


Correct.  They're wired that way.  What do you suggest?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Serial killers too...


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Good question about the President...tho that will soon change.   And the other %'s are going down also while the % of female scientists, explorers and athletes are going up.   More women are going to college, becoming doctors, etc.   This is a good start.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 22, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> LAW AND ORDER!!!!!!!




Yep.......Trump garnered a few more thousands of votes today!!!


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 22, 2016)

Watching video of Munich terrorist...can't help but draw similarities to BLM Dallas terrorist.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


It's all our problem to fix.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > So what? You're a sexist now?
> ...



First of all it's not a fact - just your sexism, bigotry and stupidity showing itself. Moslem bitches are supporting these terrorists. They're every bit a part of this terrorism. Wise up.


----------



## guno (Jul 22, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Watching video of Munich terrorist...can't help but draw similarities to BLM Dallas terrorist.


or the christer bundys


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Claudette said:


> Looks like Germany is having another really, really bad day.
> 
> Oh wait. I forgot. Some idiots on this board think Muslims are peaceful, loving, acclimated to the country and non violent. Never mind.


Some might think that Males are peaceful, loving, acclimated to the country and non-violent too.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Because they're more aggressive.
> ...



Let's just end humanity.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 22, 2016)

guno said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Watching video of Munich terrorist...can't help but draw similarities to BLM Dallas terrorist.
> ...


Nope. Islamic terrorist...heavy similarities to their BLM cousins.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Wait...are you going to contest that the shooter was MALE and that all the open carry people were MALE and that they all ran away when the shooting started?  Leaving the Male AND Female police to run to danger?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Disregard for innocent life


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Let's just end humanity.


Isn't that what Obamacare is for?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Watching video of Munich terrorist...can't help but draw similarities to BLM Dallas terrorist.


DIdn't you say this kind of thing wouldn't happen in Dallas?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Terrorism isn't an equal opportunity employer?  Do they need Affirmative Action.....?


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.
> ...


With you it's NEVER "ordinary muslims" but it's funny EVERY FUCKING attack IS by a "ordinary muslim".
When are you going to have the fucking spine to face the truth.
EVERY TIME a muslim terrorist commits mass murder the 'mood' in shitholes like Dearborn goes sky-high!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 22, 2016)

News from The Associated Press


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Wait...are you contesting the Fact that almost all violent terrorists are male? Lets see your stats saying otherwise.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> It's all our problem to fix.



How about you take a powder and let us men handle this, tootsie roll.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

guno said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Watching video of Munich terrorist...can't help but draw similarities to BLM Dallas terrorist.
> ...


Who were pretty much all male.


----------



## Zander (Jul 22, 2016)

If you take a wild monkey and you let him live in your home. the monkey will trash  and destroy it until it looks like the jungle he came from. He'll shit and piss all over the place, smash up your belongings, and wreak havoc. Why? because it is in its nature. it's a fucking monkey!!  No sane person would let a wild monkey loose in their house. 

But the LWNJ's both here and around the word want to allow mobs of untamed Allah Monkeys to overrun entire cities, states, and nations.....All in the name of "inclusion" and "compassion".


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



This is the Kurdish suicide bomber who killed dozens in Ankara


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Let's just end humanity.
> ...



No, I think Obamacare is for the exact opposite!


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


It was in the evening downtown...not a typical work day when civilians would have killed the BLM shooter.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


But bombing an entire city doesn't?


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



If you didn't have such a lesbo hatred towards men, you may have read my comment.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Isn't it funny how many times after a violent male attack, everyone who knew them said they were just an "ordinary man"?


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

The rise of female suicide bombers.

Femme Fatale: The Rise of Female Suicide Bombers


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> No, I think Obamacare is for the exact opposite!


No matter.  Since you believe the only solution to the problem is to end humanity, we don't need to waste more trillions on Obamacare.


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2016)

Looks like President Shit for Brains doesn't recognize Germany as being an "advanced country".


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > In case you haven't noticed, it's *GLOBAL*
> ...



You're one of those idiots running flak for the terrorists. Got it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Gsg9 on the way to munich.

6 confirmed dead


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Got any evidence to base that claim on?  LIke...you know...massive eruptions of violence in Dearborn?  A couple of placards even?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Were there not open carry MALES present?   Did they not run way?   

Open carry creates confusion during Dallas police ambush, but supporters say law works


----------



## Claudette (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Germany is having another really, really bad day.
> ...



Yes they might till that peaceful non violent Muslim decides to kill you.

I'm sure the dead in San Bernardino never thought their Muslim co worker would shoot them either.


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Why are you habitually jumping up and defending muslim terrorists?
My five year old grandchild KNOWS it was fucking sand monkeys who committed the mass murder of innocents in Munich. 
You're fucking sick in the head.
 Please oh Please invite your muslim friends to your next Christmas party.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

In fairness, over half those guys were driven mad by women.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


"Such a lesbo hatred towards men".....is that your excuse to shake off the FACT that almost all violent acts are committed by men?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's all our problem to fix.
> ...



Put that tootsie roll away and zip your pants please.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> You're one of those idiots running flak for the terrorists. Got it.


No, but you're certainly proving yourself to be one of those idiots who is all bluster and no balls.


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Lynch says we could solve the problem by "loving them more".


----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)

Sigh, looks like this is ongoing. I was just watching on TV.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Does your 5 year old grandchild know that men can be more of a threat than women?   Kids pick up on that pretty quickly.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 22, 2016)

Flash said:


> Looks like President Shit for Brains doesn't recognize Germany as being an "advanced country".




classic bro......made me burst out laughing!!! God, even at a bad day at work, when progressives are around, there is always a great possibility of having a good laugh at their expense.

I love this forum..........


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Could you provide a link to that quote?   I can't find it by typing the key words you provided.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> "Such a lesbo hatred towards men".....is that your excuse to shake off the FACT that almost all violent acts are committed by men?


Men are naturally more aggressive and stronger than women, which is why soldiering is "man's work" and why it's wrong for the LW treehuggers and Unicorn-believers to think our military, police and other dangerous occupations should be 50/50.  Sure, there's a place for women in such fields, but as you keep pointing out, men are naturally better at it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

It has been suggested we throw Muslims out of several countries, but the ladies say, Nooooooo!!!!

Being the nice guys we are, we said okay, have it your way....


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

Claudette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



I'm sure the dead never thought this Uber driver would either.


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 22, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Had enough Germany ? Had enough France ? Had enough Europe ? How much longer are you going to put your indigenous Westerners through this hell ?
> ...


Wow, just last year the Libs were bragging about Obungles' "coalition", and you suddenly switch to "the US did it all"... and it's all OUR fault that our allies are getting hit with terrorist attacks for not rolling over for ISIS...

Are all the Libs that retarded, or are you just a special kind of stupid????


----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 22, 2016)

like it or not, in the future, Hitler will be white man's Mohammad.


----------



## Smedley VonBuren (Jul 22, 2016)

Barry is on his prayer mat facing Mecca hoping the shooter was white.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

There are no female terrorists?    Female terrorists – a surprisingly timeless phenomenon


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Yes...as I have pointed out once before.......I have not said all terrorists are male....just almost all of them.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> *There are no female terrorists? * Female terrorists – a surprisingly timeless phenomenon


Who's made THAT claim?


----------



## Norman (Jul 22, 2016)

They just didn't have enough muslim immigrants to protect themselves from the evil white men.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I'm sure they didn't. But its a real kick in the teeth when its a co worker, a man and woman you have known, and worked with who shoots you to death.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > This wouldn't have happened under Hitler. Fact.
> ...



Eve handed Adam the apple...just saying.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Claudette said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Yes:

List of rampage killers (workplace killings) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Again, almost all male.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 22, 2016)

Wait wait a minute. More than one shooter???

Oooops....


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Again, almost all male.



You're just jealous you don't have a penis. Poor cupcake.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 22, 2016)

Odium said:


> View attachment 82530


Hitler allied with the Muslims.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

where it supposedly started-  outside the McDonald's


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Who's made THAT claim?



You, dumbass - over and over ad nauseam.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Just shows women are smarter.....


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 22, 2016)

depotoo said:


> where it supposedly started-  outside the McDonald's


Well that was a useless video


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

Aloha Snackbar!

That German immigration policy has really paid off.  Happy Obama and Hillary wants to emulate it.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

ISIS is already celebrating on social media apparently.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...




*The 'White Widow' : the new face of terror*
*A rise in female terrorism, highlighted by the alleged role of the 'White Widow’ in Nairobi, is shocking – but its roots go back over a century*

*The 'White Widow' : the new face of terror*


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Your man hating bigotry prevents you from understanding what I'm saying. You're just a stupid broken record spinning in it.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

depotoo said:


> where it supposedly started-  outside the McDonald's


Outside a McDonalds?  Proves again Democrats were right to ban fast food.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

One down.


----------



## jillian (Jul 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.



that isn't why the shooting happen.

stop it. and stop relishing attacks. it's unseemly


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No, she took a risk, once she knew she still brought the consequences down on Adam.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 22, 2016)

Yup it is and its only the beginning.

The whole of Europe will be under attack by Muslims.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Police now confirms 5 dead, so far.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ISIS is already celebrating on social media apparently.


Let'em.   It won't take much more of this shit before both the Germans and the French finally agree with Ted Cruz on carpet bombing.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Police does not confirm that one shooter offed himself.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 22, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 82530
> ...


i know lol the pic was funny but my statement bout it not happening if he had been in charge is true


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Police now confirms 5 dead, so far.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2016)

Merkel must be so proud. And her twin Hillary is going to do the same thing if she is POTUS.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Not her fault he was a dumb flunky


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The apple came from the Tree of Knowledge...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Police spokes person handles this perfectly.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

The German live conference on Sky news now said there are 3 shooters and no mention on one down.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

police Munich @PolizeiMuenchen 9s [ 2/2 ] Besides Hanauerstraße we can still not confirm other crime scenes . # Shootout # munich #oez View details · Police Munich @PolizeiMuenchen 1m [ 1/2 ] Update : # shootout # Munich #OEZ : - unknown number of casualties - unfortunately we have already recorded 6 dead people ! View details ·


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

jillian said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.
> ...


Please, tell us why Muslims murder in gun free areas.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The German live conference on Sky news now said there are 3 shooters and no mention on one down.


Yes, they just said there are 3 shooters 'that we know of' and they are still on the run.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Now 6 confirmed, shows how fluid that is.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 22, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.



There are rumours it could be a far right attack. And that could only be expected.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

He just restated 3 attackers and no mention of any down. Says search is active


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'm a firm believer in higher education...


----------



## westwall (Jul 22, 2016)

novasteve said:


> breaking now







Here's the video of the very beginning...




Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


As in bombs from the skies kind of higher?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Now 6 confirmed, shows how fluid that is.




Things move so fast, and info is spread around without time for fact checking it's impossible to know what exactly is happening it seems.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

Reports it was a group of Neo Nazis that screamed vulgarities at foreigners


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Well...there's that, but it doesn't do much to a diffuse network.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Now 6 confirmed, shows how fluid that is.
> ...


6 dead was reported over an hour ago


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


dude, don't tell me what i already posted.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

westwall said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > breaking now
> ...


Obviously a case of too much fast food.  I see the Twinkie defense coming.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Again, almost all male.
> ...


That's another thing about males....thinking that.....a really odd take on body parts.   I mean...women don't go around telling men that they're just jealous they don't have boobs.  (ok, some men do...so there is that)


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


It was posted well before you lol. You're a bit slow?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

News conference
They are after 3 attackers,  so far 5 people have died
call on all emergency services to assist, looking at back up from the region
too early to speak of wounded
priority to get the attackers
no more info on shooters, other than short pistol/gun
please share all you have in video and pictures to get more about the shooters


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Who's made THAT claim?
> ...


Actually, that is not true.   I've been very clear in all my posts in this thread that it is almost all violent terrorists are men....but I have never said that ALL were.   Because I know that would not be true.   You might want to go back and recheck my posts in that regard.  TIA


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

New info one shooter may have killed themselves


----------



## Mindful (Jul 22, 2016)

Mindful said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.
> ...



Either way, Jihad or Right Wing, it's a consequence of Merkel's open door policy?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

Shooters appear to be Neo Nazis attacking in the name of "immigration"


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Breaking: shooting at Munich mall

this not a game of who posts what first.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


I don't understand how my pointing out Facts out there for all to see makes me a "man hating bigot".....Can you explain that?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

depotoo said:


> News conference
> They are after 3 attackers,  so far 5 people have died
> call on all emergency services to assist, looking at back up from the region
> too early to speak of wounded
> ...


share it with the police, not on social media,


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Are you daft? I was simply telling her the number of 6 was not "new or fluid" it had been reported quite awhile ago. Everything isn't about you lol


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Shooters appear to be Neo Nazis attacking in the name of "immigration"


rumour and gossip.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

Mindful said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.
> ...


Could be.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 22, 2016)

Witness says she heard shooter yell Allahu Akbar


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

The important thing here...in the light of this carnage....is too make sure that the NRA, Trump supporters, Christians and those who refuse to bake cakes for gay weddings....are seen as the ones responsible for this mass public shooting in the gun free country of Germany...........that is the real goal of dealing with this attack...


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Reports it was a group of Neo Nazis that screamed vulgarities at foreigners


All male?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


it was fluid because during the official police conference they had to change the number from 5 to 6. you continue to share gossip.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

...


2aguy said:


> The important thing here...in the light of this carnage....is too make sure that the NRA, Trump supporters, Christians and those who refuse to bake cakes for gay weddings....are seen as the ones responsible for this mass public shooting in the gun free country of Germany...........that is the real goal of dealing with this attack...




And don't forget the gun-rights groupies....did you leave anything out in politicizing this tragedy?


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Well, they haven't  blown themselves up yet, so maybe far right.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

Another thing......if they capture these shooters....they had better make sure that each and everyone of these shooters completely followed all appropriate gun control regulations.........that they underwent German background checks and interviews, that they underwent the mandatory training, got the right permits, and made sure to lock up their illegal guns when they were not using them to murder innocent people....

If they learn anything from anti gunners in the United States....those gun laws I just mentioned are incredibly important in stopping these mass public shootings......


----------



## Mindful (Jul 22, 2016)

Odium said:


> Witness says she heard shooter yell Allahu Akbar



And then there were accounts of accentless German.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


{insert meaningless pissing contest here}


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> ...




Hmmmm...I didn't mention the Tea Party....or Conservative Talk radio...............you know....the ones you assholes always blame before we find out it was a muslim terrorist.....


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > BBC just said multiple deaths and there is more than 1 attack in Germany ongoing, but I didn't catch any details.  Seems to be a weekly event in Europe now. Infuriating.
> ...


Profiling is a powerful tool when used properly; however, don't rule out the positivity that a woman may have been involved.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Another thing......if they capture these shooters....they had better make sure that each and everyone of these shooters completely followed all appropriate gun control regulations.........that they underwent German background checks and interviews, that they underwent the mandatory training, got the right permits, and made sure to lock up their illegal guns when they were not using them to murder innocent people....
> 
> If they learn anything from anti gunners in the United States....those gun laws I just mentioned are incredibly important in stopping these mass public shootings......


See?   It's all about the guns, not the deaths.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Bod is trolling.......


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> ...


Amish and those dreaded Prop 65 Mormons too.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 22, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> Get ready for more thoughts and prayers from obama



Obama also said we don't know the motive for this attack....
Which is Democrat code for....
Vallerie Jarrett says that I need to push the....
This has nothing to do with Muslim terrorists...
Probably someone who got the wrong order at the MC Donalds.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


True...I would not deny that.   And we already profile men to a certain extent for good reason....


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


The male ones, right?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


 Don't forget PETA and Soros.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing......if they capture these shooters....they had better make sure that each and everyone of these shooters completely followed all appropriate gun control regulations.........that they underwent German background checks and interviews, that they underwent the mandatory training, got the right permits, and made sure to lock up their illegal guns when they were not using them to murder innocent people....
> ...




No...it is about focusing on more paperwork for law abiding gun owners vs. actually dealing with gun criminals......you can pile on paperwork, taxes, fees, magazine limits, licensing gun owners, registering guns  and every other  piece of gun control you want on law abiding gun owners..........and it won't do one thing to address actual gun crime.........

You guys are wrong, over and over and over again...and you refuse to learn.....you have a phobia about guns...and it clouds your ability to think rationally....


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

A Munich police spokesman says there is no indication of Islamist terror.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> ...



What gun rights groupies? In Germany? There's no such thing.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

Rozman said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Get ready for more thoughts and prayers from obama
> ...



Or maybe - no one knows yet.  It's not like they've got the guys is it?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Let's see.... what to do, what to do......
> 
> European countries declare war on Jihadi Islamists.
> 
> ...


 can we declare war on something like that? I don't think we can. Ted Cruz introduced a bill that would cover that, but it got shot down by terrorist sympathizers.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Actually several animal rights groups are listed as terrorists.
And everyone knows about the felon Soros.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Being a male, I agree with you.  Now excuse me as I find some naked lady mud wrestling on the internet.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

Tilly said:


> A Munich police spokesman says there is no indication of Islamist terror.


They also said the shooter was screaming about foreigners


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> I mean...women don't go around telling men that they're just jealous they don't have boobs.



That's because most men don't hate women... or didn't you thank that one through.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



There's also no such thing as the NRA and folks who refuse to bake cakes for gay weddings.  It wasn't in reference to Germany.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 22, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



So many conflicting reports. One of them shot himself. Another spoke German without an accent.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 22, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Witness says she heard shooter yell Allahu Akbar
> ...


It's a Muslim terrorist attack the woman was BESIDE the guy when it started


----------



## Mindful (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Is the topic about Germany, or the US?


----------



## TooTall (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > It didn't happen.....as a member from Germany pointed out...they have very strict rules as to who can own a gun in Germany....they have licensing, they have training requirements.....so this isn't happening....
> ...



The availability of guns when a mass shooting occurs usually comes from Obama.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 22, 2016)

Merkel you are the German equivalent of Hillary Clinton these people's blood is on YOUR HANDS!

Germans you took your country back once and had 12 glorious years it's time to do so again! You can NOT let your mothers fathers sons daughters etc be sacrificed on the alter of dieversity and multicultism to "prove you aren't racist" it's time to take back your country


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



sorry. i did not want to seriously disturb this massive wankfest of a thread.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

2aguy said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


How so?  I am on topic....violent terrorism...and I am pretty much the only one here whose guess has been declared correct...that the shooters are male.  Nothing else has been confirmed yet.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

Sounds like Germany is shutting down the border.
Imagine that.  Brits chose wisely.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> I don't understand how my pointing out Facts out there for all to see makes me a "man hating bigot".....Can you explain that?



Not to a man hating bigot, I can't. 




bodecea said:


> All male?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Ask the person who brought it up and who I responded to if you have issues with talking about what and who should be blamed in a gun related attack.

The topic is an situation in Germany, but it touches on a lot of other similar situations which are evident in some of the posts here


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I am a gun owner and supporter of the 2nd Amendment.....however, I don't feel the compulsion to talk about guns to the exclusion of almost everything else in these situations.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sounds like Germany is shutting down the border.
> Imagine that.  Brits chose wisely.



That's right, we refused Schengen.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Good one.  Grand Master Troll Level reached.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I'm  not interested in this narrative.  Or blame games. And I have no issues .....yet.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 22, 2016)

I predicit the liberals that were conspicusly absent on the Nice terrorist attack thread will come out in droves on this thread. Any guesses as to why?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

From what I am hearing one person said the boots on one of the shooters looked like the ones the  neo-nazis wear.





Grampa Murked U said:


> Shooters appear to be Neo Nazis attacking in the name of "immigration"


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > No, I think Obamacare is for the exact opposite!
> ...



Nor do we need to waste time talking.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I mean...women don't go around telling men that they're just jealous they don't have boobs.
> ...


And most women don't hate men either.   But when we measure violence and violent acts like rape and terrorism and mass murder, the male "wins" hands down.


----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 22, 2016)

The Anglosphere never understood Germany's warrior culture. We come from islands and wars are often far away. When a nation is in the middle of a continent it must constantly war for survival. 

Our "psychologists" put their warrior to sleep.


----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


yes but women win in domestic violence. As lesbian domestic violence is far more prevalent than in hetero relationships.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand how my pointing out Facts out there for all to see makes me a "man hating bigot".....Can you explain that?
> ...


Sure?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

Will be interesting if it was a RW group.  Obama and his minions will rant on about every conservative group and how they must be dismantled.  
If it turns out to be another Muslim group, we'll get silence and the latest news on what the Kardasians are doing.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Rocko said:


> I predicit the liberals that were conspicusly absent on the Nice terrorist attack thread will come out in droves on this thread. Any guesses as to why?


Not sure why....explain.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 22, 2016)

Rocko said:


> I predicit the liberals that were conspicusly absent on the Nice terrorist attack thread will come out in droves on this thread. Any guesses as to why?



Liberals were absent from the Nice attacks? I mean, we know what the Nice attacks were about now. 

Some guy whose parents hated France and all it stood for passed this on to one of their children who carried on the anger and did an attack. ISIS had nothing to do with it. They may have helped this guy along. But the guy's reasons for doing this had nothing to do with them. 

Same for the Brussels attacks. Same for the Paris attacks. 

These are people who drink, who smoke, who sleep around, the Nice attacker had married a non-Muslim woman. 

The reasons for these attacks were based in the problems in France and their inability to get certain people to integrate. 

The Wurzburg attack the other day was simple a kid from Afghanistan who was angry, angry at the way his country had gone, angry that a friend had been killed, and having seen other violence he did the same.

It's like saying the Columbine attacks were ISIS inspired. They weren't. They were the product of anger that exists in young people at the way the world is, the way their life is, and some of them want to go out in style.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

6 minutes ago police said they still have not apprehended any of the shooters


----------



## Rocko (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I predicit the liberals that were conspicusly absent on the Nice terrorist attack thread will come out in droves on this thread. Any guesses as to why?
> ...



Because they hate men


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

State Dept has told all Americans in Germany to shelter in place.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Domestic Violence: Statistics & Facts

Sad facts.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Rocko said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Interesting theory.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No it isn't. No need to play coy, you know the reason.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Honey, I am reporting what the police have said at their news conference.

You don't like me posting what is happening, either leave the thread or put me on ignore.   You will not silence me.





L.K.Eder said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > News conference
> ...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> ISIS had nothing to do with it. They may have helped this guy along. But the guy's reasons for doing this had nothing to do with them.


Who said the left spins and lies to cover for their Muslim masters?


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



The bastards pee standing up too!


----------



## TooTall (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Is it racist to point out a black man committed a crime?  Only in America.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 22, 2016)

Come on bodecea tell us why


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

Smedley VonBuren said:


> Barry is on his prayer mat facing Mecca hoping the shooter was white.


I think they are white. At least one anyway. Look at the Footage showing the shooter outside McDonalds - he looks white.


----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


where does it mention lesbian relationships?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS had nothing to do with it. They may have helped this guy along. But the guy's reasons for doing this had nothing to do with them.
> ...



This is a debate forum right? You want to make a point, why don't you make it properly. Can you find any evidence that this is ISIS only and there's nothing to do with what I said?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> however, I don't feel the compulsion to talk about guns to the exclusion of almost everything else in these situations.



No you don't...

You put on full display your penis envy...


----------



## MikeK (Jul 22, 2016)

Claudette said:


> I agree and if I were a German citizen I'd be demanding my Govt. kick every Muslim out of my country.
> 
> This is only the beginning


I don't understand why there is not such a movement ongoing and strong enough that we would have heard about it.  The German people seem to be passively tolerating what is in fact an invasion of their country by hostile barbarians.  And I haven't heard a murmer about any agitation to be rid of Merkel and her supporters.  

What the hell is going on in Europe?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The fact that 90% of people in prison are males just shows how biased and bigoted the judicial system is.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



That to.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Honey, I am reporting what the police have said at their news conference.
> 
> You don't like me posting what is happening, either leave the thread or put me on ignore.   You will not silence me.
> 
> ...


Oh, a thin skinned ****, what a surprise.

I simply added that the police said to share videos with them, and not on social media.

You will not silence me, what a dramacunt.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I agree and if I were a German citizen I'd be demanding my Govt. kick every Muslim out of my country.
> ...


Germans have a very long history of not being able to recognize evil.  And when they finally do they just go along with it.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Rocko said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Why can't you say?


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> But when we measure violence and violent acts like rape and terrorism and mass murder, the male "wins" hands down.



But that's not what you previously stated. To this point I say so what? Why do you continually say it's all men over and over. I get one more BS answer from you and you'll be on my ignore list.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 22, 2016)

I hope this isn't those damn Presbyterians again.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

TooTall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



No, it isn't racist to point out a black man committed a crime.

Nor is it sexist to point out a black man committed a crime.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Honey, I am reporting what the police have said at their news conference.
> ...




I also saw someplace where they were asking people not to share things that could give away their positions or tactics.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 22, 2016)

Remember when Obama said mass shootings were a US phenomena?    Wonder if auntie Merkal autographed all the bullets


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Aloha Snackbar.  All these attacks are done in the name of their god.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

re


Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > But when we measure violence and violent acts like rape and terrorism and mass murder, the male "wins" hands down.
> ...


I have also never said it was "all men"....why do you misrepresent what I post?


----------



## Rocko (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Because its so obvious I don't need to.


----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 22, 2016)

Behind every violent male act, is a female master mind.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 22, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> I hope this isn't those damn Presbyterians again.



All indications are they aren't mooslems.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

The 2 I saw had dark hair, which don't most neo-nazis there have blonde hair or are bald?
I just heard police are saying they can't say who is responsible  at this point and they are now in crisis mode.


Tilly said:


> Smedley VonBuren said:
> 
> 
> > Barry is on his prayer mat facing Mecca hoping the shooter was white.
> ...


----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 22, 2016)

women organize the rape of other women all the time and women organize the gang bashing of men all the time.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 22, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Why postpone the inevitable?  The need for such action is becoming more apparent day-by-day, terrorist-action-by-terrorist-action.  The longer we wait the more innocents will be killed by the Muslim terrorists.  

Yes, many innocent Muslims will be harmed by a purge, but that is the ugly aspect of any war and what we are seeing is the imminent stage of a war -- a kind of war which is new to us but a war nonethless.  

Our people are being killed, a few at a time, and we are tolerating it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


yes, sadly this has to be repeatedly stated. nothing learned from 72, when tv showed police approaching the terrorists, and they watched it on tv.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

Why are you guys interacting with bodecea? She is just trying to smack yall around with reverse psychology. Ignore the twit


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Honey, you have been working diligently to try to shut this thread down and the post you quoted of mine was of the police news conference..





L.K.Eder said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Honey, I am reporting what the police have said at their news conference.
> ...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Remember when Obama said mass shootings were a US phenomena?    Wonder if auntie Merkal autographed all the bullets


"The one thing we do know is that we have a pattern now of mass shootings in this country that has no parallel anywhere else in the world."


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Social media is a huge problem in situations like these - huge


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> I hope this isn't those damn Presbyterians again.


Germany would be Lutherans more likely.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 22, 2016)

Whars' da loose one?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Rocko said:


> Come on bodecea tell us why


It was YOUR prediction.   I can't read your mind.....even tho I agree with you about the Bills.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Maybe so. That doesn't mean they were done for the God. 

It's easy to do something in the name of something simply because you know it'll have an impact. 

In Columbine the kids wanted to go out in "style", to be famous, and they are famous. They got what they want.

The media attention on these people who do these attacks is because they do it in the name of a God that doesn't have much to do with them. They get the shock factor they want. 

If you wanted to go out in style, you could pick and choose a group to latch on to.

The reality, on the other hand, is that these people have done what they have done for far more personal reasons that don't have much to do with religion. 

In France it's about integration, or the lack of it. 
In Germany it was a crazy teenager. 
Who these in Munich are we don't know yet. Perhaps they are something actually to do with ISIS. But ISIS isn't Islam.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


Here's one on lesbian relationships:

Domestic violence in lesbian relationships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > however, I don't feel the compulsion to talk about guns to the exclusion of almost everything else in these situations.
> ...


My goodness....there it is again.   This weird compulsion of males to put "penis envy" out there.....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Honey, you have been working diligently to try to shut this thread down and the post you quoted of mine was of the police news conference..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did what? get a grip.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > But when we measure violence and violent acts like rape and terrorism and mass murder, the male "wins" hands down.
> ...


I have never said it's "all men".  Please go back and check all my posts in this regard.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 22, 2016)

Interesting, it's the five-year anniversary of the Oslo slaughter....


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Polizei München

@PolizeiMuenchen

57s

Eine traurige Nachricht: Die Zahl der Toten steigt auf 8.#Schießerei #oez #münchen

View details ·    


police Munich @PolizeiMuenchen 57s Sad news : The number of deaths to 8. # shootout # #oez munich View details ·


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm so glad we pay Billions for dept of state so 4 hours after than can warn Americans in Germany to stay inside.   Whew. Thank God!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 22, 2016)

Listen butch you are the one that is afflicted. Your constant spew on men is quite telling...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 22, 2016)

They shouted Islamic magic words


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Amazing the extra spin cycle the left go for their Muslim masters.

Every Muslim mass murderer did it for jihad.
Period.

While integration of cultures is important, it is not a root cause.  Every mass murderer in America was integrated into the American culture.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 22, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Defending them again I see.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when Obama said mass shootings were a US phenomena?    Wonder if auntie Merkal autographed all the bullets
> ...


Is that false?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this isn't those damn Presbyterians again.
> ...


Damn Lutherans.  I knew it.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


"Their muslim masters"?     Huh?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


Perhaps.....I'm sure that some of them (as we can see thru DNA evidence) are falsely imprisoned.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


I'm sure Europeans are relieved to know they don't have a problem.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



It's amazing how you'll just attack people and make everything seem how you want it to seem.

Have you looked up who did these attacks and why they did these attacks and what their lives have been like? 

Or is it just simple to say "they look Muslims, so they must be Muslim, therefore they must be ISIS, therefore we must do this and that to stop all Muslims"?

Seriously dude, there's some REALITY going on here and you're ignoring ALL OF IT to make this fit your agenda. Then you'll just go off on one labeling everyone who doesn't agree with as this or that.

I'm not talking about all mass murderers, so I don't know why you brought that up. I'm talking about people who are in Europe, attacking and killing people on a mass level, in the name of a god, but for reasons that we know what they are. You can do the research, but I doubt you want to, because your agenda is more important than understanding the truth.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 22, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Do you have anything to say?


----------



## Preacher (Jul 22, 2016)

If it's actual Germans aka WHITE people then it's a direct response to its government  declaring war on its people by allowing mass invasion of shitskins if it was Germans I hope they managed to take out as many non German scum as possible and anti German whites


----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)

This thread seems to have lost it's way.

Is the attack still going on?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Odium said:


> If it's actual Germans aka WHITE people then it's a direct response to its government  declaring war on its people by allowing mass invasion of shitskins if it was Germans I hope they managed to take out as many non German scum as possible and anti German whites


So....let me clarify your comment.  You are throwing your support to this shooting IF it's white German males doing the shooting?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Kat said:


> This thread seems to have lost it's way.
> 
> Is the attack still going on?


most probably not.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

police Munich @PolizeiMuenchen 7 m In another dead person , we are currently investigating a possible complicity . #oez # shootout # munich


Reports are the police have said there is another area, possibly 2 where a shooting has taken place


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

Kat said:


> This thread seems to have lost it's way.
> 
> Is the attack still going on?


Yep. Reports coming in from other parts of the city right now of shots being fired.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Yeh, gotta watch those lutherans....especially the males...its always males doncha know?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


SOME???? 90% in prison are male.  This is a major act of bias taking place in our judicial system.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Not always...but certainly the vast majority of.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

Oh good.  Obama just condemned the violence.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > This thread seems to have lost it's way.
> ...


link?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Is this nighttime in Munich?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

yes, add 9 hours to california time


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

Harriet Alexander 
22 JULY 2016 • 9:45PM

Gunman in Munich opens fire at a McDonalds by the Olympia shopping centre
Police describe shooting as terrorism
Police hunt three gunmen, believed to still be in Munich
Eight confirmed dead
Unconfirmed reports that there could be shootings in city centre
Islamic State supporters celebrate on social media

Munich police are hunting for a possible three gunmen who they believe have carried out an attack at a shopping centre and McDonalds restaurant.

On Twitter, the local forces said shootings had taken place at Hanauer street, which is the location of both the Olympia shopping center and the adjoining McDonalds. 

Reports of the gunman's behaviour were confused and contradictory.

A Muslim woman told CNN that she heard the gunman yell: "Allahu Akbar," yet video footage showed a gunman ranting against foreigners and Turks, suggesting a Neo Nazi attack.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Live news.


----------



## gipper (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Harriet Alexander
> 22 JULY 2016 • 9:45PM
> 
> Gunman in Munich opens fire at a McDonalds by the Olympia shopping centre
> ...


No way!  Can't be caused by members of the Religion of Peace....those people are so nice.

Has to be a right wing Nazi Christian nut job.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


US news channel?


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> They shouted Islamic magic words



According to one soure...a possibility they were just doing that to sew coinfusion?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Isis is celebrating it, but we still don't know.  

ISIS Supporters Hail Deadly Munich Shooting On Social Media



Munich, Germany: Supporters of the ISIS terrorist group celebrated on social media a shooting rampage in a shopping mall in the southern German city of Munich on Friday that killed and wounded many people.

"Thank God, may God bring prosperity to our Islamic State men," read one tweet in Arabic on an account that regularly favours the radical Islamist movement.
"The Islamic state is expanding in Europe," read an Arabic-language tweet on another account also known to support ISIS.


.....

BBC:
Merkel  chief of staff is not ruling out any hypothesis  of who is doing the shooting


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

gipper said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > Harriet Alexander
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> yes, add 9 hours to california time


Thanks...tho I'm currently visiting family in Western NY.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

According to police  twitter  there appears to be one suicide


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


German source.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

Obama June 2014:
 "The world is less violent than it has ever been. It is healthier than it has ever been. It is more tolerant than it has ever been. It is better fed then it’s ever been. It is more educated than it’s ever been."


----------



## gipper (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...



Yes...and with Merkel a false flag event like that, is not out of the question.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


must be a super special source. no german source i know reports what you are reporting.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

gipper said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


so at first it was evident that this attack was carried out by islamists. should this turn out to be not the case, then it is a false flag attack. ok.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...


If it is not Islamists it means Germany has reached critical mass and the backlash is underway.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

apparantly the gunmen have gotten away....which tends to support the idea that they were not muslims.....at least not muslims eager to martyr themselves and go for the virgins in paradise as is their usual modus operandi.

German Police Search for Shooters After Eight Killed in Munich


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


ok. is this a good thing in your very informed opinion?


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I do not think that neo-nazis or any brand of nationalistic germans would go for innocent people....I would speculate at this time that this event may be more of the sort of a publicity seeking psycho imitating muslim jihadists.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Isis is celebrating it, but we still don't know.
> 
> ISIS Supporters Hail Deadly Munich Shooting On Social Media
> 
> ...


lol. I suspect they have jumped the gun there. Not that we can blame them.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You're quick to point of violence by men again and again but never mention women terrorists. You've given me yet again another BS reply and not answering my question - so it's off to 'ignore' land for you.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Why are you guys interacting with bodecea? She is just trying to smack yall around with reverse psychology. Ignore the twit



I had enough of that one.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Just part of the vortex effect as the world circles the drain.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Like France, the German gvmnt was warned last year that a backlash, or even civil war is brewing. Pegida holds marches and at least one of them was apparently 8000 strong. So yep, this could be the way things are now heading. 
A bizarre exchange happened with a gunman who was at the top tier of a car park, with a person leaning out of their appt window. He said he was German and had grown up on the benefit system, and said something about immigration - apparently.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

Angela Merkel apparently hasn't even commented yet.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Angela Merkel apparently hasn't even commented yet.


She's busy praying to Lucifer it wasn't Muslims.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> apparantly the gunmen have gotten away....which tends to support the idea that they were not muslims.....at least not muslims eager to martyr themselves and go for the virgins in paradise as is their usual modus operandi.
> 
> German Police Search for Shooters After Eight Killed in Munich


Both Paris attacks, Boston, San Bernadino, DC Beltway they all got away initially.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 22, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Angela Merkel apparently hasn't even commented yet.


The spin doctors are working on it.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Police Munich twitter
5m Currently no trains, buses or trams in Munich!
18m Public transport and the S -Bahn trunk route still not drive until further notice !
19m  We derz several special forces from Bavaria , other states and by the Federal Police in Munich # in use .


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Angela Merkel apparently hasn't even commented yet.


She's on vacation/holiday


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 22, 2016)

Watching CNN right now, and Blitzer keeps asking his guests who is responsible - is it ISIS, right wing terror, what?

Over and over.

His guests keep giving him the same answer, essentially, "well Wolf, I don't fucking know yet, it's too fucking early."


.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Of course there have been women terrorists...the one in San Bernadino comes to mind right away....I've never denied that.   But they are in the minority...the very small minority.  The vast majority of terrorist acts are done by men....like it looks like today's in Munich.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

According to BBC, Merkel's chief of staff stated they have no hypothesis  of who the shooters are at this point.





Tilly said:


> Angela Merkel apparently hasn't even commented yet.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 22, 2016)

Must be "jack booted thugs" hilLiary business as usual. ?..


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

No matter if this is a Moslem or non Moslem shooting, it must be condemned as an evil act and it will by all members here if it's the latter and probably won't if it's the former.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> No matter if this is a Moslem or non Moslem shooting, it must be condemned as an evil act and it will by all members here if it's the latter and probably won't if it's the former.



I agree. Whoever the perps are, they are scum, and probably are not mentally ill either.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

Looks to me like a German citizen who lost his shit after the ax attacks. If his victims turn out to be non Germans then the stakes have possibly changed. Course that's all speculation at this point. At least he's dead so no one else will die by his hand.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 22, 2016)

I guess I will condemn both up front?  either way,  I'm not surprised.  I've heard stories Euro monitor and censor Facebook?  Merkel and suckerberg blocking......we still have some freedoms...


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

From the Washington Post

Merkel’s chief of staff, Peter Altmaier says “all that we know and can say right now is that it was a cruel and inhumane attack.” He told the German public channel ARD that “we can’t rule out that there are terrorist links. We can’t confirm them, but we are investigating along those lines too.”


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

BBC
Police# many severely injured at Olympia shopping centre

Angela Merkel to meet with her Security Council


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2016)

It is just so...so ...sad  to be a witness to the disintegration of poor Europe.

Another day....another  Allahu Akbar ...

and    the celebrations from ISIS ... keep on coming


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



good decision...he is just a troll anyhow.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

skye said:


> It is just so...so ...sad  to be a witness to the disintegration of poor Europe.
> 
> Another day....another  Allahu Akbar ...
> 
> and    the celebrations from ISIS ... keep on coming



They made a huge mistake allowing the muslims to come in and hillary will compound what obama has done regarding open borders...hillary is like cleopatra clutching the asp to her bosom.


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2016)

If Angela Merkel has any dignity she should leave  NOW.

She has done enough damage to the country already!


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Looks to me like a German citizen who lost his shit after the ax attacks. If his victims turn out to be non Germans then the stakes have possibly changed. Course that's all speculation at this point. At least he's dead so no one else will die by his hand.



3 are still on the loose regarding reports I have heard.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

Smedley VonBuren said:


> Barry is on his prayer mat facing Mecca hoping the shooter was white.


Funny, but with a strong element of truth (such as hoping they are RW Nationalists).

BTW, many of Muslims are caucasians AKA white under old racial categories.


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2016)

Not a matter of if

only a matter or when

will be the next ISIS massacre in Europe

....

or USA for that matter.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

skye said:


> If Angela Merkel has any dignity she should leave  NOW.
> 
> She has done enough damage to the country already!



The German elites like the American elites have no problem with open borders....such as berkel, obama and hillary do not identify with the common man....they being elites hold themselves to what they consider a higher morality.....helping other peoples rather than their own...and incidentally their rich friends love all that cheap foreign labor. 

Another factor in Germany is a huge guilt complex...much worse than even the 'white guilt' phenomenon in America....the guilt of slaughtering millions of innocent folk under nazism....they seek to absolve that now by helping muslims....who also love killing jews...rather ironic.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

skye said:


> Not a matter of if
> 
> only a matter or when
> 
> ...



With the number of muslims already here in America....it is just a question of when the next one decides he wants to go to paradise.


----------



## Howey (Jul 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.



You're right, albeight inadvertently.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> The apple came from the Tree of Knowledge...


Agreed.  A point I always found to be both very interesting and often misinterpreted.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You could just ask the prisoners, and 99 out of 100 will tell you they are innocent.  LOL


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Well...you leave out the biggest category of all involved in terrorism....human beings...every single one of them have been humans...unlike your inadequate claim of them being men.

Irregardless...both statements are irrelevant...as in...every country is populated with human beings and half of whom approx. are males...now I know you enjoy trolling but you are not even good at trolling.


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > If Angela Merkel has any dignity she should leave  NOW.
> ...





It was the second attack in Germany in less than a week. On Monday, a man wounded four people in an ax-and-knife attack on a train near the Bavarian city of Wuerzburg.

Germany  is   in chaos....and all of their own making, or rather Merkel's making.


----------



## Howey (Jul 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.




I'm not going to read all fifty pages of posts, but I have a question.

It took the second post of this topic for someone to automatically assume this was ISIS.

How many more pages did it take for our racist xenophobes to realize the shooter is a right wing nutcase like them? 

Hell. He was probably wearing a "Make Germany Great Again" Tshirt.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

Howey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.
> ...



Well, not enough info at this point to make a solid call...but peeps cannot be blamed for blaming muslims even before it becomes clear....muslim leaders of isis have established a pattern, their homeboys constantly plead for muslims to comitt this kind of mayhem and then rejoice when someone does..so no one...I repeat no one can be blamed for thinking that muslims have also done this one.


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2016)

Soft target? Allah is great?

plezzzzeeeeeeeeeee    one does not  have to be a brain surgeon to know the Religion of Piss did it.  Islam.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


of course they can be blamed for blaming anybody without any information.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 22, 2016)

Howey said:


> I'm not going to read all fifty pages of posts, but I have a question.
> 
> It took the second post of this topic for someone to automatically assume this was ISIS.
> 
> ...



dumbass...

Gunman shouting 'Allahu Akbar' executed children in Munich McDonald's


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to read all fifty pages of posts, but I have a question.
> ...




yep.   ^^^^

surprise surprise!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

TooTall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Oh, I'm sure.....but ask the DNA........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Oh, I'm sure.....but ask the DNA........



butch go rest awhile... visit those relatives... put the bottle down, your nose is red...


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Social media is a huge problem in situations like these - huge


Free states are always more susceptible to evil doers than police states.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 22, 2016)

Howey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.
> ...




One of the first witnesses himself is Muslim, he confirmed the attacker was Muslim.

_"That's where he loaded his weapon," she said. "I hear like an alarm and boom, boom, boom... And he's still killing the children. The children were sitting to eat. They can't run." Lauretta said she heard the gunman say, "Allahu Akbar," or God is great. "I know this because I'm Muslim. I hear this and I only cry."_


But hey, let's not jump to conclusions.  Maybe it's another disgruntled queer boy who's mad he can't use the woman's bathroom.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 22, 2016)

Today is the 5th anniversary of the Norway shooting. Don't know if that means anything.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > No matter if this is a Moslem or non Moslem shooting, it must be condemned as an evil act and it will by all members here if it's the latter and probably won't if it's the former.
> ...



One certainly has to be mentally ill to become or remain a Moslem.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Social media is a huge problem in situations like these - huge
> ...



It's not an either or.


----------



## Snouter (Jul 22, 2016)

All the info presented indicates it was one or more Muslim terrorists.  Bizarre that FOX and other MSM is suggesting it is a "right wing" white person when there is zero evidence of that.  The "I'm German" comment was a response because someone called him a darkie, which apparently he was.  The Muslim Terrorist shot at white people.  That is what Muslim Terrorists do.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Exactly. Even Isis thought it must be Islamic terrorism.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 22, 2016)

Yet another Muslim hate crime. Don't be alarmed. We don't want a BACKLASH. But let's play up a few white cop/black suspect shootings though. Backlashes are OK if you are a liberal with an agenda. Meanwhile, back at the ranch: Muslim violence  down play or ignore. Cop violence, exaggerate and play up. Let's not send out mixed signals and confuse the hell out of people.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 22, 2016)

FNC is under new management... Hard to tell what will be said now...


----------



## Alex. (Jul 22, 2016)

Howey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.
> ...


Better to blow off steam in a post than to blow off steam by killing people. The guy has a right and he did it in an acceptable manner.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

The German Police are holding another press conference in 45 mins.


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2016)

Tilly said:


> The German Police are holding another press conference in 45 mins.




Germans  like the rest of Europe are not allowed to say the words Islamic terrorism .....we'll see what rubbish they come up with!

Isn't that incredible??

What will they say when ISIS claims responsibility later?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Polizei München

@PolizeiMuenchen

7m

We will stream this press conference live online. Please wait for a further link. #gunfire #munich

View conversation ·    Polizei München

@PolizeiMuenchen

9m

We are planning a press conference at approx. 02.00 am for journalists. #gunfire #munich

View details ·    



And bbc said it was just reported they are treating it as a major terror attack.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 22, 2016)

And sadly, we'll likely never know what motivated these Lone Wolves.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

one shooter, dead.


public transport resumes.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 22, 2016)

Why is it taking so long to get information?


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2016)

boedicca said:


> And sadly, we'll likely never know what motivated these Lone Wolves.




We know.

They want to achieve their religious aims.

World caliphate, Allah, conversion of the infidel....all that.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Rocko said:


> Why is it taking so long to get information?



is that a serious question? lol


----------



## Votto (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Right, and your problem to create


----------



## Rocko (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it taking so long to get information?
> ...



Are you a moron?lol


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Rocko said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


no, and i do not consider this a long time to get ACCURATE information. you are looking for infotainment.


----------



## Toro (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> You guys have all the solutions and next to zero information.



Yes.  We are Americans.


----------



## Votto (Jul 22, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Today is the 5th anniversary of the Norway shooting. Don't know if that means anything.



Yes......no


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




You're not helping me take you seriously love.


----------



## Votto (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



Mental illness and Islam is a deadly combination.

Unfortunately, every society has mentally ill people.

As a result, this sort of thing will never end so long as there is Islam


----------



## Rocko (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Yes you are, it was a rhetorical question. You krauts really need to step your game up. Here in the U.S. we get information with the quickness.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Rocko said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


yeah, and then you invade iraq.despite the krauts warning you.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Nobody is perfect you guys know all about that. Although there is much we can learn from you guys...like how to lose wars.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Polizei München

@PolizeiMuenchen

9m

We found a man, who killed him himself. We assume, that he was the only shooter. #gunfire #munich


----------



## Howey (Jul 22, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to read all fifty pages of posts, but I have a question.
> ...



Since when does "FUCKING Turks!" translate to Allahu Akbar?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Bbc is airing the press conference when it starts


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

boedicca said:


> And sadly, we'll likely never know what motivated these Lone Wolves.


The dead ones, no, but the the live ones are still around to use as test subjects for further study.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

Howey said:


> Since when does "FUCKING Turks!" translate to Allahu Akbar?


Ever since you claimed to be a vet who doesn't understand DD-214s and the Ready Reserve.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Bbc is airing the press conference when it starts


BBC says the single shooter is dead.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Votto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Why?  I'm not in the "most likely to be violent" demographic.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Today is the 5th anniversary of the Norway shooting. Don't know if that means anything.


It would be an odd coincidence.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Press conference  still hasn't started


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Today is the 5th anniversary of the Norway shooting. Don't know if that means anything.
> ...


like the columbine massacre occurring on the anniversary of hitler's birthday.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

fluff fluff by a suit


----------



## Alex. (Jul 22, 2016)

Howey said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...


"Muslim extremists employ this phrase before performing acts of terror, leading many to associate “Allahu Akbar” with violence and destruction."

The True Meaning of 'Allahu Akbar'


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 22, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Polizei München
> 
> @PolizeiMuenchen
> 
> ...



That's crazy.  The guy in the McD's and the guy on the roof are two different people.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Why?  I'm not in the "most likely to be violent" demographic.


True, but it's also true women can be more controlling, more verbally and physically abusive than men.  Given your repeated attacks on men here, I think you are an excellent example of female verbal abuse.

Rise of 'relationship terrorists' - women more controlling than men


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


True but you're in the most likely to commit suicide demographic. Basically equally unstable demographic


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 22, 2016)

18 year old german iranian


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Or Timothy McVeigh blowing up the Federal Building on the anniversary of Wace.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> True but you're in the most likely to commit suicide demographic. Basically equally unstable demographic


Disagreed.  I think she's more likely to drive a mate, male or female, to suicide rather than do it to herself.  Verbally abusive people are usually narcissistic enough they don't harm themselves.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

18 yr old Iranian from Munich
9 killed may they rest in peace

10th is the shooter


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.


You have a major anachronism fallacy in your statement and thinking.

The Europeans have never carried guns at any time in their history.

They were enslaved as subjects by their kings anciently before guns were ever imported into Europe from China during the Medieval Era.

Guns came to America, Canada, and Australia by settlers voyaging here as colonists.  They needed special permission from their kings to buy and own guns.

So this situation in Europe which has continued since then as a part of their culture being still disarmed and living that way has NOTHING to do with their own delusional left.  They don't really have much of a far right either other than tory or conservative parties which are also anti gun same as their labor or democrat parties.

Grow up, grow a brain, and stop spewing John Birch Society sh!t from your mouth.

It will make you look and sound so much smarter if you do.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 22, 2016)

Just heard about this on the news.  I worked through the night last night on a project, and slept from dawn until dusk of today.

Looks like the shooters got away this time -- no bombings or blowing up vests.

Germans are completely disarmed, more so even than the French.  That's why the shooters got away.  Germany is easy meat for terrorists.  Easy meat for Putin too.

Time for Germany to get on the stick and get off their cans.  They are going to need armed police stations and more of them.

While the Germans have always been a polite compliant society, and not given to discord or unrest, they have not geared up para-militarily for this yet.

Munich shooting: Manhunt after deadly attack at shopping centre - BBC News


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> 18 year old german iranian


Jeeze then he is just a fokking child.

Normally these sh!theads are always under 25.

But 18 is really young.

Iranian means Shia.  I thought it was mostly that the Sunni's from Arabia hated the west, not so much the Shia from Persia?  The Shia normally just hate Israel.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > True but you're in the most likely to commit suicide demographic. Basically equally unstable demographic
> ...


Lashing out at others is a common trait among homosexuals struggling with identity issues. Suicide is as well.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > 18 year old german iranian
> ...


Iran isn't that fond of America either


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 22, 2016)

He targeted children.  That's what isis teaches.  Kill the children first.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

*An interesting tidbit from the press conference:* a journalist asked a question about a “fake game” on Facebook that may have led people to believe the McDonalds where the attack took place was giving out free meals. 

The police chief said they were aware of it but couldn’t say if it was in any way linked.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

The attacker had both German and Iranian citizenship, Andra says.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 22, 2016)

*Breaking: Hillary announcing her VP choice.*

What's ten dead Germans in the run of things, anyhow.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 22, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> *Breaking: Hillary announcing her VP choice.*
> 
> What's ten dead Germans in the run of things, anyhow.


CBSN - Live Streaming Video News Channel - CBS News

Looks like Senator Tim Kaine

Tim Kaine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This should give Hillary the State Of Virginia -- a swing state.


----------



## novasteve (Jul 22, 2016)

Like clockwork, liberal PANSIES are saying the worst part of a m uslim terrorist targetting children is the risk of islamophobia!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  I'm not in the "most likely to be violent" demographic.
> ...


"Repeated attacks on men here"?   Where?   Kindly give examples.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Perhaps I am in that demographic as a veteran......thank you for your support of us veterans tho.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

depotoo said:


> 18 yr old Iranian from Munich
> 9 killed may they rest in peace
> 
> 10th is the shooter


Did he off himself?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> "Repeated attacks on men here"?   Where?   Kindly give examples.


Sorry, dear.  But if you don't recall, me reminding you won't fix the problem.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Constantly bring up your veteran status as some sort of self glorification or weapon is despicable. You are NOT a person worthy of any further discussion. FUCK OFF


----------



## novasteve (Jul 22, 2016)

This is the cost of diversity, right libs? Say if it were your kids, yo uknow if you didn't celebrate aborting them?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

They believe so.





Divine.Wind said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > 18 yr old Iranian from Munich
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

16 were wounded.

Polizei München

@PolizeiMuenchen

12m

The sad result of #munich #gunfire 10 fatal casualties, among them the shooter 16 injured For more see(german text): polizei.bayern.de/muenchen/news/…

prayers that they all heal.


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> He targeted children.  That's what isis teaches.  Kill the children first.



Yes, they are a brutal bunch of Islamists thugs who love killing innocents.

On the battlefield however, they are losing big time even against Kurdish women soldiers.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > 18 yr old Iranian from Munich
> ...


The guy at the conference said they aren't sure as police were shooting at him. The Post Mortem will clear that up.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

3 are in critical condition.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Ok, this is from the police link

21 transports of injured were provided by the Munich emergency services and five persons were transported by private vehicles to emergency rooms . Three seriously injured and 13 slightly injured are still hospitalized . Other slightly injured victims have independently issued for medical treatment .


Press conference -
Adolescents  among the dead, and children among the injured


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 22, 2016)

*Breaking: Hillary announcing her VP choice.*

What's ten dead Germans in the run of things, anyhow.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Only shows even more her lack of empathy.





TheGreatGatsby said:


> *Breaking: Hillary announcing her VP choice.*
> 
> What's ten dead Germans in the run of things, anyhow.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> 18 year old german iranian


No such thing Germans are WHITE period just like there ain't no nonwhjtw English or French or Swedish Etc etc


----------



## Zander (Jul 22, 2016)

Naturally,  over the next few days and weeks the left wing intelligentsia will remind the German people (and the world!!)  that if they are angry at these MURDERS, they simply do not understand the "nuances"  of "tolerance" and "inclusion".  "You must not attach any culpability to Islam!"

They'll tell the Sheeple: "You are not in danger! Only a tiny percentage of people will be killed by Islam!! It's the "price we pay" for "freedom".  If we do anything at all, then the "terrorists" win.

We can't allow the terrorists to "win" can we?? NO!! We must accept that a "tiny percentage" of the population will be murdered by allah monkeys from time to time. Right?

"Do it for "der kinder"

"Don't be "racist".

"Most of the Allah Monkeys are harmless"!! 

"We must accept "Murder by Muslim" to be truly free."


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2016)

Some photos from today's  terrorist massacre in Germany....


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Tilly (Jul 22, 2016)

By tomorrow I guess we'll have another gay, bisexual, male prostitute, gender confused, irreligious schizo who'd just recently stopped taking his medication. So no worries


----------



## Zander (Jul 22, 2016)

skye said:


>




Hopefully the EU will wake up, before too many more children are sacrificed at the altar of "political correctness".


----------



## Zander (Jul 22, 2016)

Tilly said:


> By tomorrow I guess we'll have another gay, bisexual, male prostitute, gender confused, irreligious schizo who'd just recently stopped taking his medication. So no worries




Whatever we do, we must not assign any culpability to Islam. That would be racist, xenophobic, and (gasp) intolerant!!


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.


Or possibly the Far Right.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 22, 2016)

Howey said:


> Since when does "FUCKING Turks!" translate to Allahu Akbar?



Hey sis, sorry if your inability to read is a handicap while trying to communicate on a meassage board. Please find an adult to help you next time...

Witnesses said that the shopping centre gunman screamed 'I'm German' and 'Allahu Akbar' before shooting

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3703705/Major-police-investigation-way-shots-fired-shopping-centre-Munich.html#ixzz4FC1B10bM 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

They are supposedly investigating  a facebook post that said the McDonald's  was offering free food.

sick sob.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 22, 2016)

depotoo said:


> They are supposedly investigating  a facebook post that said the McDonald's  was offering free food.
> 
> sick sob.


We know McDonald's doesn't give away food...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Ever since you claimed to be a vet who doesn't understand DD-214s and the Ready Reserve.



You have to be kidding me... This cupcake did not know what a DD-214 was and claimed to be a Vet? Really fortunate this is anonymous world as this is indefensible offence...


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

It was a 17 yr old that carried out the train attack-
From heavy.com

Earlier in July, an ISIS supporter with an axe attacked German passengers on a train. The train attack occurred in Bavaria, where Munich is also located; the 17-year-old attacker was an Afghan asylum seeker who seriously injured three people, said The Guardian.


----------



## Masked Dissident (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.
> ...


Of course these shootings are related to Islam just like abortion bombings and lynchings are related to Christianity.  Yes, radical Islam is the most dangerous version of a faith worldwide. There are tens of millions of Muslims opposed to this version of Islam.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 22, 2016)

Iranian


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> 18 year old german iranian



AKA Moslem


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 22, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Looks like Senator Tim Kaine
> 
> Tim Kaine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This should give Hillary the State Of Virginia -- a swing state.



Who gives a shit.


----------



## whoisit (Jul 22, 2016)

Masked Dissident said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




  Big difference! Islam calls for this type of violence, NOWHERE  in the New Testament can find one verse that calls for vilolence, revenge or control of others.
  Christians who did things you mentioned are not christians and NOT OBEYING New Testament, muslism who do jihad are obeying the quran.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Well, 3 were arrested today here in Palm Beach county

USA v. Hubbard, Gregory, et al.
West Palm Beach, FL

Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL)

[SDFL] Gregory Hubbard, aka Jibreel of West Palm Beach, Florida; Darren Arness Jackson, aka Daoud, also of West Palm Beach; and Dayne Atani Christian, aka Shakur of Lake Park, Florida, were charged by a criminal complaint with knowingly conspiring and attempting to provide material support and resources to ISIL. Christian was also charged with being a felon in possession of a firearm.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> You have to be kidding me... This cupcake did not know what a DD-214 was and claimed to be a Vet? Really fortunate this is anonymous world as this is indefensible offence...


He backpedaled a bit, then fluffed up his resume claiming to have been an NCOIC in charge of generating DD-214s.  The reason this came up was because he appeared confused that a vet could have a DD-214 then still be in the Ready Reserves.  A vet would know better.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Well, 3 were arrested today here in Palm Beach county
> 
> USA v. Hubbard, Gregory, et al.
> West Palm Beach, FL
> ...


It's like killing worker ants in the kitchen.  You'll be doing it forever unless you find a way to kill the entire nest and the queen ant.


----------



## mgh80 (Jul 22, 2016)

Can we all take our heads out of the sand and face the fact that there's a serious problem with Islam? Seriously people, go read their "holy" book before you blindly assume people are experiencing hysteria.

Also, if a Catholic, Jew, Baptist, Hindu, Buddhist, etc. committed a mass murder the leaders of all of those religions would INSTANTLY condemn it.

When the Vatican makes it illegal for non-Catholics to visit parts of Vatican City (and makes the punishment beheading)--then we'll compare Christians (or really ANY other major world religion) to Islam.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


So we can ban or deport anyone from a country with ISIS in their midst? Any nation who has committed a terrorist act? How about you answer the question instead of deflecting for once, OK?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 22, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Senator Tim Kaine
> ...


I donate them every day...I was not aware you could sell them....


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 22, 2016)

I rejoined the NRA after not belonging for several years due to the anti-gun mob trying to shred our Constitution.   I'm signed up into 2021.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 22, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> I rejoined the NRA after not belonging for several years due to the anti-gun mob trying to shred our Constitution.   I'm signed up into 2021.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > *Breaking: Hillary announcing her VP choice.*
> ...





Ernie S. said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


One is well defined, the issue with Iran, the others very poorly defined. Get the difference?  Now stop making stupid comparisons between deporting Iranian nationals and the wholesale deportation of Muslims that the poster was trying to justify.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 22, 2016)

***pre-conformation PC compulsory remark alert***

Possible Muslim? Oh gee what a surprise.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 22, 2016)

Marianne said:


> ***pre-conformation PC compulsory remark alert***
> 
> Possible Muslim? Oh gee what a surprise.


Yeah, really takes the focus of non-Muslim murderers....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 22, 2016)

Iranian decent............the McDonalds was built on the site of the Olympic village where the muslim terrorists murdered the Jewish a athletes........


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 22, 2016)

We'll probably never be able to figure out the root of the reason someone from Iran would go on a rampage.


----------



## dani67 (Jul 22, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> We'll probably never be able to figure out the root of the reason someone from Iran would go on a rampage.


He was aryan like german
He killed rapist terrorist arab moslem


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 22, 2016)

mgh80 said:


> Can we all take our heads out of the sand and face the fact that there's a serious problem with Islam? Seriously people, go read their "holy" book before you blindly assume people are experiencing hysteria.
> 
> Also, if a Catholic, Jew, Baptist, Hindu, Buddhist, etc. committed a mass murder the leaders of all of those religions would INSTANTLY condemn it.
> 
> When the Vatican makes it illegal for non-Catholics to visit parts of Vatican City (and makes the punishment beheading)--then we'll compare Christians (or really ANY other major world religion) to Islam.



It is not the policy of our current administration to face the fact that Islam is the root cause of our and the western world's problem with terrorism.  

It is not the policy of the media nor our schools to face the fact that Islam is the root cause of our and the western world's problem with terrorism.

Thus...since the majority of the citizenry look to the powers that be to inform us of any danger to our National Security....the majority will not get it...because it is not being given to them.

This latest incident in Munich will not change anything....the gunman in a coversation with a german on the balcony who was watching him load up...claimed to be the victim of bullying...he may well have been.

I am sure that is what the German Government will use to characterize this tragedy.....and that may have been what triggered the kid...but the fact he was muslim also and I have no doubt about this played a huge role...hence his shouting Allah Akbar....he was ready to martyr himself...he was ready to leave his problems here on earth behind....he was ready for paradise and his virgins....he had become radicalized.

As statistics have shown the children of muslim immigrants are the ones most likely to become radicalized and comitt such atrocities.

What really needs to be understood is that Muslims have a big problem assimilating into Western Culture....and when they have problems and or view themselves as failures....they see a religious remedy...engage in jihadism...a sure ticket to paradise.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 23, 2016)

So once again... If Euro cucks banned guns, then how come all those people got shot?


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Did you miss the buit where I said I work right by the shooting?


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

mgh80 said:


> Also, if a Catholic, Jew, Baptist, Hindu, Buddhist, etc. committed a mass murder the leaders of all of those religions would INSTANTLY condemn it.



Do you honestly believe that Islamic leaders don't?


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

Ame®icano said:


> So once again... If Euro cucks banned guns, then how come all those people got shot?


Firearms are not banned in Germany.  Or in France for that matter.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


Back to Turkey, mostly... let Allah sort them out...


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > So once again... If Euro cucks banned guns, then how come all those people got shot?
> ...




Fully automatic weapons are completely illegal in France.....didn't stop them......

The gun control laws in Germany are everything anti gunners want for the United STates........including self defense not being a reason to own a gun.....

and he got the gun.........

Gun control laws work work on people who obey the law.......not on criminals and terrorists...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 23, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


what is known about the terrorist and his firearm thanks


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 23, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Iranian decent............the McDonalds was built on the site of the Olympic village where the muslim terrorists murdered the Jewish a athletes........


This is of course totally incorrect.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

Zander said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > By tomorrow I guess we'll have another gay, bisexual, male prostitute, gender confused, irreligious schizo who'd just recently stopped taking his medication. So no worries
> ...



Maybe if you waited until the facts were out it wouldn't be racist.  the thing is you clowns FUCKING love a terrorist attack so you can harp on about muslims.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


But they aren't turkish.  So in direct violation of international law.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 23, 2016)

Weapon was a glock 17, i know that is very important to some of you.

literature concerned with amok in schools found,

classified as a classic amok run.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

Kid seems to have been a lone nut.  Bullied at school, had a pic of Anders Brevik as his whatsapp profile photo and no links to IS.

Lots of racists who screamed about deportations, decried doom and talked bullshit about "no go areas" and enclaves all look to have been wrong.  Again.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Weapon was a glock 17, i know that is very important to some of you.
> 
> literature concerned with amok in schools found,
> 
> classified as a classic amok run.



Readily available in Poland I believe.  I've fired one and they're stupidly easy to operate.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...



He had a pistol and said he bought it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Kid seems to have been a lone nut.  Bullied at school, had a pic of Anders Brevik as his whatsapp profile photo and no links to IS.
> 
> Lots of racists who screamed about deportations, decried doom and talked bullshit about "no go areas" and enclaves all look to have been wrong.  Again.


Without skipping a step they now simply shift to the conspiracy theory that the media, the police and everyone else is lying, and that this was actually an ISIS attack.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Kid seems to have been a lone nut.  Bullied at school, had a pic of Anders Brevik as his whatsapp profile photo and no links to IS.
> 
> Lots of racists who screamed about deportations, decried doom and talked bullshit about "no go areas" and enclaves all look to have been wrong.  Again.



This incident is just another example of the 'Lone Wolf Syndrome' whom ISIS leaders have zeroed in with their constant propaganda and urges for the muslims of europe and America to take these kinds of actions.

The kid had a connection with ISIS...in his mindset...these kinds of people aka muslims with personal problems are a  tragedy waiting to happen...steeped in the belief they will go to paradise if they comitt these sorts of actions against western infidels(aka you and me)

Thus when their life gets difficult, they see themselves as losers and failures.....they come to the conclusion they can redeem themselves and make their miserable little lives somehow noteworthy by engaging in jihad....not rocket science...just something our current leaders will not face up to because it goes against their liberal narrative.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Kid seems to have been a lone nut.  Bullied at school, had a pic of Anders Brevik as his whatsapp profile photo and no links to IS.
> ...



It was an ISIS inspired attack...hence their celebrations.  You lack the cognitive ability to get a grip on what is actually happening...this case is not the first and will not be the last.

With millions and millions of muslim in and in the process of coming to Europe and America....this sort of thing is going to become very,very common.  

Until our leaders wake up to the actual truth of the matter....no action will be taken to stop this from happening over and over....if the people want to live with this...then keep supporting the status quo and the secretary of the status quo....aka hillary clinton.  

People get the kind of leaders they deserve...what does that tell you?


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Kid seems to have been a lone nut.  Bullied at school, had a pic of Anders Brevik as his whatsapp profile photo and no links to IS.
> ...



There is more than one mass shooting a day in the US. ONE. A. DAY.  By your thinking these all share ISIS style thinking so they are responsible for all of them?

Or you seek to link an attack with no evidence by using the word mentality, and yet have the gaul to accuse others of trying to spin a narrative.


It looks like this kid was a lone nut, there's no last word yet.  That everyone right of centre screamed ISIS before the cases hit the floor says everything about them, and nothing about the attack.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Kid seems to have been a lone nut.  Bullied at school, had a pic of Anders Brevik as his whatsapp profile photo and no links to IS.
> 
> Lots of racists who screamed about deportations, decried doom and talked bullshit about "no go areas" and enclaves all look to have been wrong.  Again.



It is mindless morons like you that enable this sort of slaughter...you have blood on your hands along with the media, merkel, hillary and obama...just to mention a few.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 23, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Kid seems to have been a lone nut.  Bullied at school, had a pic of Anders Brevik as his whatsapp profile photo and no links to IS.
> ...


Well it is probably embarrassing when ordinary locals go on shooting sprees.

Especially in a country where it is hard as hell to get a gun.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


I just put him on my ignore list.  You're right he does not document anything.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > So once again... If Euro cucks banned guns, then how come all those people got shot?
> ...



True, they're restricted to anyone but trustworthy and adequate people. Does shooter fits into those categories?


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Kid seems to have been a lone nut.  Bullied at school, had a pic of Anders Brevik as his whatsapp profile photo and no links to IS.
> ...



You are a sad little man throwing insults about because you wanted your racist rehtoric to be backed up and you've been left looking the idiot that you are.  A lone kid with a mental problem appears to have gone off the deep end and it just fucking kills you that you can't blame Muslims for it.  You are scum.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...



I would but that just leaves him a little freer to spread his venom without hinderance


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

Ame®icano said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



No he doesn't.  But then they can always be stolen from those people.  You don't tend to get mass shootings in the UK like this, they have banned guns all togther.  Gee, you think there might be a link?


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

All you chumps need to snap out of your media inspired delusions.  Read and Weep>>>>How The Lone Wolf Syndrome Is A Black Swan In Terrorism Predictive Analysis – OpEd


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...



That would be incorrect. Civilian ownership of auto, and semi auto guns is not allowed without license, rifles and shotguns are allowed.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...



Do you know how many people have been killed in England by islamic terrorists?   I didnt think so.

You are just another ignorant son of a bitch spreading the sort of propaganda that enables the islamic terror....................List of terrorist incidents in Great Britain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 23, 2016)

Coyote said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


So, it's fine for a President Carter (D) to ban immigrants from a country where terrorists living within its borders take Americans as hostages but it is not OK for a President Trump (R) to ban immigration from a country that has terrorists living within its borders that are queued up to come here as "refugees" so they can carry out terrorist acts in this country as they have been all over Europe? Gotcha! IDIOT!


----------



## guno (Jul 23, 2016)

Munich shooting: Teen had documents about going on rampage - CNN.com


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Ame®icano said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



All of this sort of endless rhetoric about guns .......and you see it after every terrorist incident....just adds to the coinfusion and help insure the real problem will be ignored.....we need a little clarity and some common sense.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 23, 2016)

guno said:


> Munich shooting: Teen had documents about going on rampage - CNN.com



He was an Iranian shouting Allahu Akbar, moron.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I am very much in touch with the terrorist incidents that happen in the UK.  The UK is actually pretty good at stoping terrorism on the whole, that is thanks in a large part to the good people of the USA.  They funded the IRA from many years keeping us sharp.  Til terrorism suddenly became bad in 2001


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

*Munich gunman 'had link to Anders Breivik', Norway killer*

23 July 2016
From the section Europe
The gunman who killed nine people in Munich was obsessed with mass shootings and had an obvious link to Norwegian mass murderer Anders Behring Breivik, German police say.

Police who searched the 18-year-old's room say they found written material on attacks.

The gunman, who later killed himself, had a 9mm Glock pistol and 300 bullets.

Police are investigating whether he may have lured his victims through a Facebook invitation to a restaurant.

He is suspected of using a fake account under a girl's name to invite people to the McDonald's restaurant where he launched his attack.

*Anders Behring Breivik*
He murdered 77 people in Norway on 22 July 2011, killing eight with a bomb in the capital Oslo before shooting dead 69 at a summer camp for young centre-left political activists on the island of Utoeya.

Munich gunman 'had link to Anders Breivik', Norway killer - BBC News


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Munich shooting: Teen had documents about going on rampage - CNN.com
> ...



Yeah there was a stabbing with someone yelling allahu akbar a few months back.  he was a drug addict and known to mental health services with no history of islam what so ever.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

guno said:


> Munich shooting: Teen had documents about going on rampage - CNN.com



Rather pathetic article...tried its best not even to mention the kid was muslim and his parents came from Iran....anyone think that might be relevant?   Probably very few on this liberal boid.

They claim he had a link with brevik....he may have admired brevik ...but his greatest motivation was to leave his sad little life behind and to be a islamic martyr and go to paradise.

Watch how the media will try and portray him as a right winger.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Munich shooting: Teen had documents about going on rampage - CNN.com
> ...


No.

Moron.

"Based on the searches, there are no indications whatsoever that there is a connection to Islamic State" or to the issue of refugees, he told a news conference.

The investigations had also given no reason to believe he had not acted alone, Andrae said, adding that the killer was born and brought up in the Munich area and had spent time in psychiatric care."


Munich gunman raised locally, had no ties to Islamic state: police


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Munich shooting: Teen had documents about going on rampage - CNN.com
> ...



Who needs evidence when you have prejudice?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Did I say he was ISIS? I said he was a Muslim, moron. 



> A witness who was in the restaurant said her son was in the bathroom with the gunman.
> "That's where he loaded his weapon," said Lauretta, who only wanted to be identified by her first name.
> She said she saw many children casualties.
> "I hear like an alarm and boom, boom, boom ... and he's still killing the children. The children were sitting to eat. They can't run."
> ...


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Munich shooting: Teen had documents about going on rampage - CNN.com
> ...



They do not want to mention that...and will do their best to cover it up.  Thus we will see more and more of these sorts of lone wolf attacks.....if people want to put a stop to this crap...they need to rise up and throw out the current crop of leaders who are devotees of political correctness and elitism.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Which sparks the question how did you become so prejudiced for muslims....do you have white guilt?  Or are you a closet muslim.  But of course the brits have long been admirers of islam.  Look at kim philby etc.etc. and so on and so forth....and why is it you loathe Jews?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


Once you've been foolish enough to admit large numbers of wolves into your presence, then been bitten repeatedly and savagely, and come to regret it, and have no other way to rid yourselves of the threat...

Sometimes you've just gotta break a law here-and-there, to get the job done...

Wolves are wolves... first generation... or second... as we see with many of the Muslim _suicide-by-cop-in-the-name-of-Allah_ mass killing scenarios...

The 'date' doesn't fall far from the tree...

====================================================

One Old English -style _Edict of Expulsion_ coming up?

( Muzzies this time )


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Yes, but once again we see them trying to blame everything under the sun but islam for this horror...one fellow even wanted to blame males cuz da shooter was a male....shows you the depth of their mindset.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Read your own post, doof.

"A Muslim woman told CNN that she heard the gunman yell: "Allahu Akbar," yet video footage showed a gunman ranting against foreigners and Turks, suggesting a Neo Nazi attack."
Footage trumps what the woman said.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...




The current  political leadership and the media in Europe and America...will never try to blame who is actually responsible...they will run and run with their liberal narrative until they can run no more aka their sorry asses are tossed out by an enraged population.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 23, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Fascinating......


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

From another site, a good encapsulation of what we know so far:

"What is known according to the media sources in the Netherlands/Germany:

- the boy was 18

- he was under treatment of a doctor (sources point to him being depressed and under treatment of a shrink)

- he targeted teens, all but one of his victims where teens

- he was obsessed with shooting games

- he previously stated that he really admired the shooting in 2009 of a 17 year old teen who shot 15 people to death in Winnenden

- he owned a book called "Amok im Kopf - Warum Schüler töten" which translates to "amok in the head - why students kill" which is a book about shootings at schools

- sources say that he hacked a facebook account to lure youths to the restaurant with the promise of free food, so they think that he wanted to kill his peers (in age), something which is understandable if you think that all but one of his victims (fatal ones) were teens.

- police found a backpack with 300 more rounds that he did not use

- he also had a lot of articles about previous shootings in Utøya and about the massacre in Winnenden. According to the daily mail he had an image of Breivik on his whatsapp profile pic.

- the 18 year old is profiled in the media as a bullied loner

- the terror act was done on the 5 year anniversary of Utøya and Oslo killings

- police say that they have found no evidence of political motives or IS connection and says that the boy was depressed

- his home has been searched and evidence has been removed by police."  - Peter King


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Got a link to that video...with sound?  I didnt think so.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> From another site, a good encapsulation of what we know so far:
> 
> "What is known according to the media sources in the Netherlands/Germany:
> 
> ...



and of course the fact he was the son of Iranian muslims is just a mere co-incidence....ok i got it.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

Video of the shooter, new Twitter mirror

Edit: Gunman on the parking deck at the Olympia shopping center

*Translation for Edit:*

Gunman: Wegen Leuten wie euch wurde ich gemobbt 7 Jahre lang. (Because of people like you I was bullied for 7 years)

Guy: Du Arschloch, du Wixxer (You asshole, you wanker)

Gunman: Und jetzt muss ich ne Waffe kaufen um euch ???umzubringen??? (And now I have to buy a weapon to ???kill you???)

Guy: Dir gehört der Schädel abgeschnitten, du Arschloch (Someone should cut your head off, you asshole)

Guy2: Scheiss Türken (Fucking Turks)

Guy: Scheiss Kanacken (Fucking [don't have a proper translation for that: something like sandn*ggers])

Guy: Er hat eine geladene Waffe (He has a loaded gun) Holt die Bullen! (Bring the cops!) Der Wixxer (This wanker)

Gunman: Ich bin Deutscher (I'm a german)

Guy: Du bist ein Wixxer, bist du (You're a wanker, that's what you are)

Gunman: Hört auf mich zu filmen! (Stop filming me!)

Guy: Was macht dich deutsch? (What makes you german?)

Gunman: Ich bin hier geboren worden. (I was born here)

Guy: Na und? Was machst für einen Scheiß? (So what? What shit are you doing?)

Gunman: Ich bin hier aufgwachsen in der Hartz4-Gegend (I was grown up in the Hartz4-area/Ghetto [Hartz4 = unemployment benefit])

Gunman: Ich war in Behandlung (I was in therapy)

Guy: Ja, Behandlung. Du gehörst in die Psychiatrie du Arschloch. (Yes, therapy. You belong to psychiatry, you asshole.)

Gunman: Ich habe nichts getan. Halten Sie die Schnauze. (I did nothing. Shut the fuck up!)

Guy: Du Wixxer, du (You wanker, you)

*shots fired. people screaming*

*people starts speaking in a foreign language*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Did a anvil fall on your head? I state he was a Muslim and you come back and tell me he wasn't ISIS. Then I reiterate it and you start talking about Nazism. The  fucking fact remains that he was a Muslim and that that is exactly what I had said. Fucking dumb ass.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


This is what I responded to, 

"He was an Iranian shouting Allahu Akbar, moron."

^ you fucking idiot.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...





paperview said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Muslims have great difficulty assimilating to western culture....especially the children hence their demonstrated tendancy to become radicalized.

Should they be excused because their personal lives are a mess or because they are under psychiatric care.....as all muslims should be?

Too many of these same sort of operations are occurring....all perpetrated by muslims for the apologists to try and blame other things.

As has been pointed out before on here..........crazy people, messed up people, losers  with pathetic lives are attracted big time to the propaganda issued by ISIS...they lap it up and store it away until the day they suddenly get the urge to become muslim martyrs and go to paradise.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

How many stabbings, strangulations,  and other weapons are used there?
UK Violent Crime Rate Eight Times Higher Than The US
England has worse crime rate than the US, says Civitas study
Violent crime worse in Britain than in US





Manchester said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> This is what I responded to,
> 
> "He was an Iranian shouting Allahu Akbar, moron."
> 
> ^ you fucking idiot.



Okay, listen dipshit.



> Me: He was an Iranian shouting Allahu Akbar, moron.
> 
> You: No.m Moron. "Based on the searches, there are no indications whatsoever that there is a connection to Islamic State" or to the issue of refugees, he told a news conference. The investigations had also given no reason to believe he had not acted alone, Andrae said, adding that the killer was born and brought up in the Munich area and had spent time in psychiatric care."



...Exactly why were you calling me a moron? Did I say anything that was incorrect? No.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2016)

Islam is the last of world's large scale extant Warrior Religions...

Its bigamist, mysoginistic, pedophile Founder had blood soaked hands and a power-crazed, bloodthirsty mind, and a huge chip on his shoulder...

These deficiencies of personality, character and mental health permeate this dangerous cult's earliest dogma, scripture and commentaries...

This primitive cult spawned countless military adventures and conquests and it has been a cancerous tumor on the face of the world for the past 1300 years...

Modern Western Liberals and Internationalists who sympathize-with and defend this abomination are too stupid to realize the long-term multi-generational danger...

Their judgment in such matters is substantively impaired and not to be trusted...


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

Angela Merkel just stated this, first mentioning the Nice attack and the German train attack:
'the motives, the background of this person that came to Germany a year prior to that, he was probably self radicalized in the Islamic sense. We are  going to investigate this intensively.'



paperview said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 23, 2016)

Factions "speculating" that he was neo-nazi. That's just fucking media manipulation to take the heat off their beloved Muslims. Who gives a sh** about their speculation.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Islam is the last of world's large scale extant Warrior Religions...
> 
> Its bigamist, mysoginistic, pedophile Founder had blood soaked hands and a power-crazed, bloodthirsty mind, and a huge chip on his shoulder...
> 
> ...



Exactly....great post.  

Yet the dupes and you see many of them on here....just cannot accept reality.  Why is that?  It goes against their liberal narrative....they will never let reality or the truth interfere with their narrative...without which they have nothing and are nothing but irrelevant liberal scum bags supporting the status quo politicans and enabling terrorism.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> How many stabbings, strangulations,  and other weapons are used there?
> UK Violent Crime Rate Eight Times Higher Than The US
> England has worse crime rate than the US, says Civitas study
> Violent crime worse in Britain than in US
> ...



The English are very,very stupid people...so saturated with political correctness it is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Angela Merkel just stated this, first mentioning the Nice attack and the German train attack:
> 'the motives, the background of this person that came to Germany a year prior to that, he was probably self radicalized in the Islamic sense. We are  going to investigate this intensively.'



 Please link.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

Idiocy and pc have infected all the third world.  Not just the English.  I'd say it is pretty disgusting right here in the US, anymore.





Sundance508 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > How many stabbings, strangulations,  and other weapons are used there?
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

I watched her on BBC and quoted word for word their translation.  





paperview said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Angela Merkel just stated this, first mentioning the Nice attack and the German train attack:
> ...


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

So it turns out he was just another crazy guy who got a gun or two and went target shooting. 

Again, with no ties to Islam terror groups. Much like the Orlando shooter, even down to saying conflicting words to confuse those investigating the case and fueling speculation from us.

Munich Gunman Was German-Iranian Teenager With No Islamic Militant Ties
German-Iranian teenager who killed nine people and then himself in Munich had undergone psychiatric treatment and was in all probability a lone gunman who had no Islamist militant ties, police said on Saturday.

The 18-year-old attacker opened fire at a fast food near a busy shopping mall in Munich on Friday evening, killing at least nine people in the third attack on civilians in Western Europe in eight days. He was later found dead of a suspected self-inflicted gunshot wound, carrying more than 300 bullets in his backpack.

As authorities sought to piece together the circumstances of an attack, they all but ruled out any link to Islamic militant groups.

Following a police search of the shooter’s room, Munich police chief Hubertus Andrae said there are “no indications whatsoever that there is a connection to Islamic State,” nor is shooting connected to the issue of refugees. The investigations also indicate the shooter acted alone, he said.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Factions "speculating" that he was neo-nazi. That's just fucking media manipulation to take the heat off their beloved Muslims. Who gives a sh** about their speculation.



Where as the 100 asshats who speculated this was a Muslim terrorist attack.........?



Sundance508 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > How many stabbings, strangulations,  and other weapons are used there?
> ...



I love how you state with assured certainty whilst just stating your own opinion that in no way reflects the truth.  You're a liiar who sounds like he's not lying.



Kondor3 said:


> Islam is the last of world's large scale extant Warrior Religions...
> 
> Its bigamist, mysoginistic, pedophile Founder had blood soaked hands and a power-crazed, bloodthirsty mind, and a huge chip on his shoulder...
> 
> ...



Excellent.  Got fuck all to do with the subject of this thread though, it was a right wing kid who went nuts.  Maybe mods could move your little rant to the racism thread?


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I responded to,
> ...


The Allahu Akbar, part.

From the source that gave the translation:

"There was a single Allahu Ackbar, and that was in the video where one guy shoots after leaving McDonalds, and *the Allahu Ackbar came from one of the guys fleeing and not the shooter*, and you can hear that the guys fleeing and filming the video don't seem to be native Germans.

Allahu Ackbar is not always negative, it is the equivalent to "oh my god", like "oh my god why is this happening" or "oh my god this is horrible". This seems to be case here."


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

Honey, are you stating you know more than Angela Merkel?  I'm sure she would beg to differ.




Manchester said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Factions "speculating" that he was neo-nazi. That's just fucking media manipulation to take the heat off their beloved Muslims. Who gives a sh** about their speculation.
> ...


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> I watched her on BBC and quoted word for word their translation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, no link.

I can't find any parts of your quotes.

There should be a story on what Merkel said somewhere.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

From the shooter??  Seriously??





paperview said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

The press conference was over only about 30 minutes ago.  I have it recorded.  Want to call me and I can replay it for you?





paperview said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I watched her on BBC and quoted word for word their translation.
> ...


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> The press conference was over only about 30 minutes ago.  I have it recorded.  Want to call me and I can replay it for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's here. 
You heard it wrong.

Play it again.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

So many slapped asses just bawling their eyes out that this wasn't a terrorist attck


depotoo said:


> Honey, are you stating you know more than Angela Merkel?  I'm sure she would beg to differ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes.

just seen that violence link.  Steven Goddard! LOL


----------



## Rocko (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I heard an eyewitness claiming the shooter was screaming allah akbar


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> From the shooter??  Seriously??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is wrong with you?

I even bolded it for you.

<smh>


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 23, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...





Moonglow said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > I rejoined the NRA after not belonging for several years due to the anti-gun mob trying to shred our Constitution.   I'm signed up into 2021.


Exactly.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

Rocko said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


#693


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

I heard nothing wrong.  That others wish to change what she said is simply bullshit.





paperview said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > The press conference was over only about 30 minutes ago.  I have it recorded.  Want to call me and I can replay it for you?
> ...


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> I heard nothing wrong.  That others wish to change what she said is simply bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your rendition: "the motives, the background of this person that came to Germany a year prior to that, he was probably self radicalized in the Islamic sense." -- who was she talking about?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

And you yourself even heard that translation wrong.  "Brainwashed Islamically".  You didn't hear that in your video??
  I paused every few words and wrote them verbatim.





paperview said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > The press conference was over only about 30 minutes ago.  I have it recorded.  Want to call me and I can replay it for you?
> ...


----------



## Rocko (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



No I heard the eyewitness. She was on BBC...and she was a Muslim.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

This perpetrator.  You are so full of it.
And for people to push that he was killing due to neo nazi, is so ridiculous.  He was Iranian and had Only Been In Germany for a Year!


paperview said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I heard nothing wrong.  That others wish to change what she said is simply bullshit.
> ...


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> And you yourself even heard that translation wrong.  "Brainwashed Islamically".  You didn't hear that in your video??
> I paused every few words and wrote them verbatim.
> 
> 
> ...


#705


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

Rocko said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Yeah.  She head someone fleeing say that.

Don't get it, do you?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > And you yourself even heard that translation wrong.  "Brainwashed Islamically".  You didn't hear that in your video??
> ...


#706.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

Bullshit.  That video you posted isn't even her full statement.





paperview said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


----------



## Rocko (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



No she


paperview said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



she said the shooter was screaming it. Do you really expect us to believe this guy was an Iranian neo nazi?


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Bullshit.  That video you posted isn't even her full statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post it.  Or shut the fuck up.

The person she was talking about was "the person who came to Germany a year ago.

That wasn't this shooter.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 23, 2016)

The eyewitness even said as a Muslim it made her cry to hear that. Why would it make her cry if it wasn't the shooter that said it. paperview is just being intellectually dishonest.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

2:50 p.m.

Chancellor Angela Merkel says that the country's security services will "do everything possible to protect the security and freedom of all people in Germany" in the wake of two attacks in less than a week.

Merkel told reporters in Berlin on Saturday that an attack on a train on Monday night and Friday night's deadly rampage in Munich had involved "places where any of us could have been" and have left Germans wondering "where is safe?"

Combined with the deadly attack in the French city of Nice, she said people are growing increasingly concerned.

"Such an evening and such a night is difficult to bear," she said of the Munich attack. "And it's even more difficult to bear because we have had so much terrible news in so few days."

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/201...ap-eu-germany-munich-shooting-the-latest.html


----------



## g5000 (Jul 23, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Hey, dumbshit.  It wasn't a Syrian refugee.  You going to apologize now?


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

Rocko said:


> The eyewitness even said as a Muslim it made her cry to hear that. Why would it make her cry if it wasn't the shooter that said it. paperview is just being intellectually dishonest.


It's a well known fact eyewitnesses always get everything right, amirite?

It's on tape.  this will come out.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

"Munich witness has told CNN that the shooter shouted Allahu Akbar as he shot children in the face."







paperview said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 23, 2016)

So when is germany going to ban axes for the earlier attack this week, and deal with their muslim problem? 

I do have to laugh at how the liberal trash in the US like obama and his democratic friends decry guns there after every shooting in the US - but France and Germany with their highly restrictive gun policies are still experiencing mass shootings.  Guess the gun laws don't really matter, eh leftist fucking idiots?


----------



## g5000 (Jul 23, 2016)

Munich officials: Gunman was obsessed with mass killings but had no ties to ISIS



> Later on Saturday afternoon, German Interior Minister Thomas de Maizière said the killer’s motives were still being investigated but there were not believed to be links to international terrorist groups.





> Mazière said instead that the killer had been “bullied by peers” and that violent video games had likely played a role in inspiring the attack.





*And here's the million dollar question which Donald Trump has utterly failed to answer:*



> “How is it possible for society to prevent these attacks?” he asked, without providing an answer.







> The killer’s full name has not been disclosed. But a spokesman for the Munich prosecutor’s office said he was an 18-year-old dual Iranian-German national who was born and raised in Munich and was associated with two first names: David and Ali. He did not have a criminal record, but “may have had a mental disorder,” according to Thomas Steinkraus-Koch, Munich’s prosecutor.





> *Maizière said the use of David as a first name may suggest the killer had converted to Christianity from Islam. But his parents said he was not a practicing member of any religion.*





> Friday's attack played out on the fifth anniversary of a Norwegian massacre by right-wing extremist Anders Breivik that claimed the lives of 77 people. Andrä said the anniversary "played a role" in the timing of Friday's attack, given the killer's apparent obsession with mass murder.



You all remember that Norwegian massacre, right?  Carried out by a Nazi.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 23, 2016)

> *In a furious exchange with the man who was filming him as he paced the top floor of an empty parking deck, the killer also insisted "I am German!" after the man wielding his cellphone to record the video called him a derogatory term for a foreigner*.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

That others want to try to discount this for what it is?  What does it gain by doing such?  
To deny whether someone was self radicalized or directly involved in isis does not matter one iota.  They still have been influenced by them.
The press wants to run with he may have been thinking of the neo nazi case because police stated "he had documentation of frenzied attacks, and that is what police are concerned with".   and motive for the attack appears unclear.

Unless Germany considers neo nazi attacks to be frenzied attacks...


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Munich officials: Gunman was obsessed with mass killings but had no ties to ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that.

Link: Munich officials: Gunman was obsessed with mass killings but had no ties to ISIS


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> That others want to try to discount this for what it is?  What does it gain by doing such?
> To deny whether someone was self radicalized or directly involved in isis does not matter one iota.  They still have been influenced by them.
> The press wants to run with he may have been thinking of the neo nazi case because police stated "he had documentation of frenzied attacks, and that is what police are concerned with".   and motive for the attack appears unclear.
> 
> Unless Germany considers neo nazi attacks to be frenzied attacks...


You finally figure it out you got Merkel's statement wrong?

Just as I said --or you going to be a wank and hold onto your falsehood?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > More shootings in a country that bans guns!  I'm sure it has nothing to do with Islam.  Welcome to the new norm, brought to you by the delusional left.
> ...


Don't get ahead of yourself, the guy is a Muslim and witnesses said they heard him yelling "Allahuakbar" while aiming at kids.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 23, 2016)

theHawk said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Every time one of these attacks occur, delusional leftists keep praying, "please don't let it be a Muslim again".  It's truly pathetic.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 23, 2016)

The guy was irainian, of course he was an islamic terrorist. This new trend of liberals trying to spearate islamic terrorism from these acts is very disturbing. We saw it in orlando, Nice, and we're seeing it in germany.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 23, 2016)

rhodescholar said:


> So when is germany going to ban axes for the earlier attack this week, and deal with their muslim problem?
> 
> I do have to laugh at how the liberal trash in the US like obama and his democratic friends decry guns there after every shooting in the US - but France and Germany with their highly restrictive gun policies are still experiencing mass shootings.  Guess the gun laws don't really matter, eh leftist fucking idiots?


Germany has a far lower homicide rate than the US, especially gun homicides.

Their gun homicide rate per 100,000 is 1.01.  Compare that to the US, which is 10.54.

Their overall homicide rate is 0.81.  Compare to the US, which is 4.7.

You are retards are wrong on every point.  It wasn't a Syrian refugee.  Gun bans do lower the homicide rate.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


To repeat:

"*There was a single Allahu Ackbar, and that was in the video where one guy shoots after leaving McDonalds, and the Allahu Ackbar came from one of the guys fleeing and not the shooter,* and you can hear that the guys fleeing and filming the video don't seem to be native Germans.

Allahu Ackbar is not always negative, it is the equivalent to "oh my god", like "oh my god why is this happening" or "oh my god this is horrible". This seems to be case here."


----------



## g5000 (Jul 23, 2016)

Roudy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...


Quite the opposite.  You pants shitting cowards pray and hope it is a Muslim.  You get very excited when it is.  In fact, you don't even wait for the facts and ASSUME it is.

Dumb fuck was claiming it was a Syria refugee above.  How much you want to bet he won't come back and apologize?

You know, you pants shitting tards use the exact same TardLogic™ as the people who want to ban guns.

LIBTARD: Guns just killed some more people. We must ban guns!

RUBE: Cars kill a lot more people than guns. So I guess we should ban them, too, right? Right? Right?

FOX NEWS: Some more Muslims just killed some more people. Every time any Muslim anywhere kills someone, we will be right here to tell you all about it, with doom music.

RUBE: WE MUST BAN MUSLIMS!!!



You want to punish all the law abiding gun owners Muslims because of the actions of a few.

It cracks me up you virulently oppose vetting people who want to own a gun, but want someone of the wrong religion to be. Even though way, way, way, way, way more, TENS OF THOUSAND MORE EVERY YEAR, are killed by guns in America than are killed by terrorists.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

From the source where the translation of the killer was provided:

"The very first sources I found genuinely talking about "He yelled Allahu Akbar" and "He was a right-wing extremist" were CNN and Fox respectively.

Within hours quotes of the _single_ witness that was "found" by CNN in a bit of a dubious way were plastered literally everywhere as proof of Islamist terror. It feels kind of crazy how that spread in retrospect.

The other thing that went viral on reddit super fast was the livethread "report" about him living in Germany since two years, when the official report was _living in Munich since at least two years_ which now sounds more like "born & raised in the area".


----------



## g5000 (Jul 23, 2016)

When you turn away Syrian refugees who are fleeing terrorism, you are a pants shitting coward, period.

You assholes are right down there with the Americans who are burning in hell for turning away the Jews trying to flee Hitler.

ISIS has killed more Muslims than all our Presidents and Putin combined. *To conflate the refugees with the terrorists for the sole reason of their religion is about as cowardly and bigoted and stupid as it gets.*

It's also self-defeating. The refugees are excellent sources of intelligence, and some of them might even help us infiltrate domestic cells of terrorists.

Idiots.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

I guess the mass/frenzied (depending on interpretation) killings perpetrated  by those ISIS inspired don't count.  They stated they found no direct tie to isis in his flat.  I didn't realize that means he couldn't be self radicalized.
I didn't realize that a nazi was of Iranian descent, either.
Germany's new breed of neo-Nazis pose a threat - BBC News
"Weapons training is carried out in secret. In the Arab world, for example, with freedom movements there. The right-wing scene sees itself as a freedom movement."

There is a growing collection of secretive far-right groups in Germany which call themselves the "Free Forces".

Intelligence services say this is the fastest-spreading section of Germany's far-right movement.

They say the cliche of the neo-Nazi being a boot-wearing, young, unemployed male skinhead is out of date. Nowadays you cannot always tell who is a neo-Nazi and who is not.

The Free Forces are attracting a new crowd, including students and middle-class professionals. Germans speak of a new generation of Kravattennazis, literally "Tie Nazis", as opposed to the traditional Stiefelnazis, or "Boot Nazis".

They use modern forms of protest and are harnessing social media.

Flash protests

Take The Immortals, for example - anti-globalisation, anti-capitalist and anti-democratic, they warn of the impending extinction of the German people and call for a Germany for the Germans.




paperview said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Munich officials: Gunman was obsessed with mass killings but had no ties to ISIS
> ...


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 23, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Germany has a far lower homicide rate than the US, especially gun homicides.



Didn't claim otherwise, the US is a more violent society.  That said, there are entire areas in germany which are quite crime-ridden and violent:

No-Go Zones: German Police Admit To Losing Control Of Immigrant 'Problem Neighbourhoods'



> You are retards are wrong on every point.  It wasn't a Syrian refugee.



Wrong idiot asshole - it was a MUSLIM, which was all I claimed.  Learn how to read, fucking moron.



> Gun bans do lower the homicide rate.



No they don't, and don't lie on public forums.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 23, 2016)

g5000 said:


> When you turn away Syrian refugees who are fleeing terrorism, you are a pants shitting coward, period.



If there is a less intelligent poster on this forum, I've yet to see them.



> You assholes are right down there with the Americans who are burning in hell for turning away the Jews trying to flee Hitler.



Shit for brains, jews had zero countries in 1940 - muslims today have FIFTY-SEVEN.  But its funny how far left dung like you will rail against and attack Israel for defending itself.



> ISIS has killed more Muslims than all our Presidents and Putin combined. *To conflate the refugees with the terrorists for the sole reason of their religion is about as cowardly and bigoted and stupid as it gets.*



Jackass, bashar assad has killed FAR MORE people than ISIS has, but turds like you aren't demanding a war to remove him, as he should be.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 23, 2016)

rhodescholar said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Germany has a far lower homicide rate than the US, especially gun homicides.
> ...



You're saying Americans are more violent than GERMANS!?!  BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!



rhodescholar said:


> That said, there are entire areas in germany which are quite crime-ridden and violent:
> 
> No-Go Zones: German Police Admit To Losing Control Of Immigrant 'Problem Neighbourhoods'



Oh my God.  You're are one of those retards.  "No Go Zones" are manufactured bullshit.  What a fucking rube you are!





rhodescholar said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > You are retards are wrong on every point.  It wasn't a Syrian refugee.
> ...



See the entire exchange in post 165.  Dipshit assumed it was a Syrian refugee.

And it has not been established the shooter was a Muslim.  His parents said he did not practice any religion.  



rhodescholar said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Gun bans do lower the homicide rate.
> ...


Yes, they do.  You look like a retard for denying it.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

g5000 said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > So when is germany going to ban axes for the earlier attack this week, and deal with their muslim problem?
> ...



Over half of all homicides in America are comitted by Negroes....kinda skewers the comparison eh?  How many Negroes does Germany have?


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 23, 2016)

Munich gunman raised locally, no ties to Islamic State


A German-Iranian teenager who killed nine people and then himself in Munich had undergone psychiatric treatment and was in all probability a lone gunman who had no Islamist militant ties, police said on Saturday.

The 18-year-old, who was born and raised locally, opened fire near a busy shopping mall on Friday, triggering a lockdown in the Bavarian capital in the third act of violence against civilians in Western Europe - and the second in southern Germany - in eight days.
<more>


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 23, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Yes, they do.  You look like a retard for denying it.



You're too stupid to even begin to converse with, now ignored.  My last point to a low IQ asshole like you, those gun bans worked REAL WELL in Chicago and DC, didn't they moron?  Bubye.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

I didn't get the bbc interpretation wrong.  And never did I state they stated ISIS had a direct link.  Reread what I stated  they said.


paperview said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > That others want to try to discount this for what it is?  What does it gain by doing such?
> ...


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

*CIA director: Islamic State promoting ‘lone wolf’ attacks, scheming to infiltrate West*

*Yet the naive and clueless dupes on here want to believe that unless a perp is carrying a ISIS i.d. card there is no connection....what stupidity!*

*ISIS promoting ‘lone wolf’ attacks, scheming to infiltrate West, John Brennan says*


----------



## g5000 (Jul 23, 2016)

rhodescholar said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > f You assholes are right down there with the Americans who are burning in hell for turning away the Jews trying to flee Hitler.
> ...



There you go making assumptions again, dipshit.  Find a post where I have EVER railed against Israel.

Retard.





rhodescholar said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS has killed more Muslims than all our Presidents and Putin combined. *To conflate the refugees with the terrorists for the sole reason of their religion is about as cowardly and bigoted and stupid as it gets.*
> ...



There you go again!  Making assumptions.  Goddam, you are making a total fool of yourself.

I've been kicking the cowardly chickenshits for years for not stating in plain language what should be done about ISIS or Assad.  "Boots on the ground", yes or no? When asked that question, they dodge and weave and prevaricate.

They sit and wait to see what Obama says he is going to do first, and then they oppose it.  This way, if his plan fails, they get to crow about it.  If he succeeds, they give Obama no credit. How many topics have you guys started giving credit to Obama for ISIS losing half its territory in the past year?

 It just doesn't get more cowardly than that.  But that's the typical pattern of a pants shitting coward curled up in the fetal position on the floor, afraid of the Muslim in their closet.


You cowardly fucks are afraid of REFUGEES.  And you are conflating them with the terrorists.  Burn in hell with the terrorists you piece of shit.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Kid seems to have been a lone nut.  Bullied at school, had a pic of Anders Brevik as his whatsapp profile photo and no links to IS.
> 
> Lots of racists who screamed about deportations, decried doom and talked bullshit about "no go areas" and enclaves all look to have been wrong.  Again.



"Again" ? Lol !! Look pal, I know you want to protect your precious Islamists, but the vast majority of the time TODAY these kind of acts in Europe are carried out by Muslims.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 23, 2016)

rhodescholar said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they do.  You look like a retard for denying it.
> ...


Yeah, run and hide.  That's what pants shitters do.

It's a fact that countries which ban guns experience lower homicide rates.  Facts are your enemy, retard.

A gun ban in a city isn't going to work if there isn't a national ban.


And now you dumb fucks are going to assume I am in favor of gun bans.  I'm not.  I'm pro gun, but I also believe in FACTS.  If you deny gun bans lower the homicide rate, then you are a retard.

If you banned all cars, the number of accidental deaths would plunge.  If you banned all swimming pools, the number of drownings would plummet.

Just plain common sense, retards.  Stop denying reality.  You look really stupid, and you hurt the cause.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 23, 2016)

Exact same TardLogic™.

LIBTARD: Guns just killed some more people. We must ban guns!

RUBE: Cars kill a lot more people than guns. So I guess we should ban them, too, right? Right? Right?

FOX NEWS: Some more Muslims just killed some more people. Every time any Muslim anywhere kills someone, we will be right here to tell you all about it, with doom music.

RUBE: WE MUST BAN MUSLIMS!!!



You want to punish all the law abiding gun owners Muslims because of the actions of a few.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> I didn't get the bbc interpretation wrong.  And never did I state they stated ISIS had a direct link.  Reread what I stated  they said.
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> ...


#708 

Yeah, you did,fuckface.

You thought Merkel was talking about this killer wen she mentioned radicalized Islamic.

You're wrong.  Own up.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 23, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> It's only beginning for Germany. As Muslims gain their footing and carve out insulated communities governed by Sharia Law, violence and discord will only get worse. If I were a German citizen I would be mad as hell.



Pity it wasn't Muslims, just a right wing nut job.
How does it feel to be a dick?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

They need to get it right.  No direct ties have they found.  How many times have we heard that story.  Yet self radicalization  has been inspired by isis.  And doesn't lessen the horror in any way.   It is still isis/radical Islam at the helm, whether through a local connection or the internet.
If this  guy of Iranian descent was a neo-nazi, which traditionally is those of white descent-unless their common hatred of Jews is at the helm- I will eat my words.

It does appear, according to the Jerusalem Post,  the Islamists and German neo-nazis have been teaming up against Jews.





According to the Rundschau, student organization Left-SDS, Islamists and some members of the Neo-Nazi group National Socialists Rhein-Main attended the anti-Israel protest. Flags from Turkey, Iraq, Saudi Arabia and Hamas were on display at the protest. Banners compared Prime Minister Netanyahu with Adolf Hitler.
The JPost


Political Junky said:


> Munich gunman raised locally, no ties to Islamic State
> 
> radicalization n-Iranian teenager who killed nine people and then himself in Munich had undergone psychiatric treatment and was in all probability a lone gunman who had no Islamist militant ties, police said on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

See my post 749.





paperview said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get the bbc interpretation wrong.  And never did I state they stated ISIS had a direct link.  Reread what I stated  they said.
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 23, 2016)

These killers never have terrorist connections.  It's like American gang bangers.  The innocent little dears are never in gangs.  Same absurd crap and everyone is expected to swallow it.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 23, 2016)

g5000 said:


> When you turn away Syrian refugees who are fleeing terrorism, you are a pants shitting coward, period.
> 
> You assholes are right down there with the Americans who are burning in hell for turning away the Jews trying to flee Hitler.
> 
> ...



How many Syrian refugees did you take into your own home?


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

*The personality that's most vulnerable to Islamic State recruitment in the West*

*The personality that's most vulnerable to Islamic State recruitment in the West*


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 23, 2016)

So do we have proof he shouted "Allah Auchbar" ?

It's troubling he has Iranian roots, that obviously points to a jihadist, lone wolf or not.
Maybe it's not what it first appears however.


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Factions "speculating" that he was neo-nazi. That's just fucking media manipulation to take the heat off their beloved Muslims. Who gives a sh** about their speculation.
> ...




If the mods do that most of the rest of the forum would be a wasteland. But I like the idea. We could name it 

STORMFRONT JUNIOR!


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



You can't explain that to tightie righties. As soon as they hear the words, they pee their pants and go hide behind Momma Trump's skirt, shivering with fear.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> These killers never have terrorist connections.  It's like American gang bangers.  The innocent little dears are never in gangs.  Same absurd crap and everyone is expected to swallow it.



Thats all they have....their stupidity...so they run with it the best they can...unfortunately for them people are waking up....their tired old rhetoric cannot stand up against the fact that all these perps are muslims.  

They try and make an excuse for them...oh they have pschiatric problems, oh they have no ISIS i.d. card, oh they were born here, oh it was the gun that made them do it.  etc.etc.  

Bottom line:  of course islamic jihadists have persona problems i.e. batshit crazy following a religion founded by a psychotic pedophile what do you expect?  Do you think anyone could be sane that beheads children?  That buries women up to their necks and stone them to death, that hangs homersexuals or push them off the roofs of high buildings,  etc.etc. and so on and so forth.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 23, 2016)

Reports are the kid was bullied. My question, who were the bullies ? Indigenous Germans ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Hey Howey, since you obviously don't like the site, you could make a lot of us happy by simply leaving permanently. It would be a win for us both.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Reports are the kid was bullied. My question, who were the bullies ? Indigenous Germans ?



Kids have been bullied as long as there have been kids....schools are nortorious for it...but how many of the bullied then turn around and kill kids because of it...very few...it does happen and bullying is a bad thing but no excuse for murder....and why did he shout allah akbar...could that be a clue?

It has been statistically shown that muslim children are very susceptible to radicalization.

Muslim Statistics


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I watched her on BBC and quoted word for word their translation.
> ...



There is no link because there is no link. Unless he considers posts on Stormfront and Pamela Geller "sources".


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is the last of world's large scale extant Warrior Religions...
> ...


Incorrect.

It was just another Muslim gone 'mental'... buying into the _Jihad_ and _72 Virgins in Paradise_ fairy tales.



> ...Maybe mods could move your little rant to the racism thread?


Whatever for?

1. Islam is not a race.

2. Islam deserves to be 'outed' for what it truly is - a state of affairs which I alluded to in that earlier post.

3. LibTard attempts at suppressing free speech - when it conflicts with your twisted New World Order view of Islam as harmless - are both amusing and pathetic.

Now, go dry-hump somebody else's pants-cuff for a while, my little Muslim ass-kissing Apologist and Fifth Columnist.

With a mindset like yours, it's no wonder that the vast majority of Brits chose to get the hell outta the EU, rather than have even more Muzzies shoved down their throats...

Pissant...

=======================================

The Munich shooter may not have had any immediately discernible links to organized Islamic Terrorism... just the home-grown Do-It-Yourself kind... scum and Neanderthals.

Emulating their (s_orry-assed excuse-for-a-human-being_) Founder... another Neanderthal... *P*eanut *B*utter (and jelly) be *U*pon *H*im...


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

*Angela Merkel BACKLASH: Fury erupts at German leader amid Munich shooting rampage*
*Angela Merkel BACKLASH: Fury erupts at German leader amid Munich shooting rampage*


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Tired ugly old women should be banned from government....aka hillary, janet reno, lorreta lynch etc.   If you insist on having a woman get a good looking one like
Trumps wife or Sarah Palin.


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...




Ahhh...did I piss you off, Grand Wizzerd? Was it because I proved you wrong again?

Five Years Ago Today


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> View attachment 82662
> 
> Tired ugly old women should be banned from government....aka hillary, janet reno, lorreta lynch etc.   If you insist on having a woman get a good looking one like
> Trumps wife or Sarah Palin.



Oh, goodie! A plagairizing whore who's a Russian spy and a loser, quitter mother of a whore who took seven whole years to fuck her way into a Journalism degree!


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

According to this Muslim that was there, yes.


DigitalDrifter said:


> So do we have proof he shouted "Allah Auchbar" ?
> 
> It's troubling he has Iranian roots, that obviously points to a jihadist, lone wolf or not.
> Maybe it's not what it first appears however.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Political Junky (Jul 23, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


You ignore that he had no Muslim ties


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 82662
> ...



obviously someone who only likes old ugly women like hillary.  i think most would prefer this................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or this>>you decide


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

Video of the shooter, new Twitter mirror

Edit: Gunman on the parking deck at the Olympia shopping center

*Translation for Edit:*

Gunman: Wegen Leuten wie euch wurde ich gemobbt 7 Jahre lang. (Because of people like you I was bullied for 7 years)

Guy: Du Arschloch, du Wixxer (You asshole, you wanker)

Gunman: Und jetzt muss ich ne Waffe kaufen um euch ???umzubringen??? (And now I have to buy a weapon to ???kill you???)

Guy: Dir gehört der Schädel abgeschnitten, du Arschloch (Someone should cut your head off, you asshole)

Guy2: Scheiss Türken (Fucking Turks)

Guy: Scheiss Kanacken (Fucking [don't have a proper translation for that: something like sandn*ggers])

Guy: Er hat eine geladene Waffe (He has a loaded gun) Holt die Bullen! (Bring the cops!) Der Wixxer (This wanker)

Gunman: Ich bin Deutscher (I'm a german)

Guy: Du bist ein Wixxer, bist du (You're a wanker, that's what you are)

Gunman: Hört auf mich zu filmen! (Stop filming me!)

Guy: Was macht dich deutsch? (What makes you german?)

Gunman: Ich bin hier geboren worden. (I was born here)

Guy: Na und? Was machst für einen Scheiß? (So what? What shit are you doing?)

Gunman: Ich bin hier aufgwachsen in der Hartz4-Gegend (I was grown up in the Hartz4-area/Ghetto [Hartz4 = unemployment benefit])

Gunman: Ich war in Behandlung (I was in therapy)

Guy: Ja, Behandlung. Du gehörst in die Psychiatrie du Arschloch. (Yes, therapy. You belong to psychiatry, you asshole.)

Gunman: Ich habe nichts getan. Halten Sie die Schnauze. (I did nothing. Shut the fuck up!)

Guy: Du Wixxer, du (You wanker, you)

*shots fired. people screaming*

*people starts speaking in a foreign language*


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...


Back under your rock, Leftist slime...


----------



## depotoo (Jul 23, 2016)

Why would a Muslim woman implicate what he said?

Munich shooting: Witness claims gunman yelled 'Allahu Akbar' during attack
The investigation  is on going.  How long do you think it can take?
CNN interview with a Muslim woman claiming he yelled allahu akbar in McDonald's
ISIS has been celebrating the horrific attacks in a series of chilling messages.

In one, members of the death cult state the whole of "Europe is under" their "terrorism" and they hope Allah will bring about more civllian deaths.

However, at this stage police have not commented on the attackers, stating their motives remain unclear.

They did state they ound no direct tie yet to isis in his flat.  They also stated they found he had documentation  about mass killings.  Which mass killings, they never stated.








Political Junky said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2016)

Political Junky said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


Except that he was an Iranian dual-citizenship type, born in Germany, of Iranian parents... Iran is a country that is 98.4% Muslim...

Except that he shouted Allahu Akbar as he engaged...

Except that he targeted Westerners (Christians) as the victims in his _murder-suicide-by-cop_ spree...

If it looks like a duck (Muslim), and waddles like a duck (Muslim), and quacks like a duck (Muslim), there's an excellent chance that it *IS* a duck (Muslim do-it-yourself terrorist)...

Close enough for Gubmint work...


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



If you keep telling these lies again and again you think they will become truth.  This kid wasn't islamic, he was right wing scum.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 23, 2016)

I hope BLM Does not feel slighted and try to get back in headlines.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 23, 2016)

The level of lies being told.  It doesn;t matter if he wasn't ISIS, he was of their "mindset".  It doesn't matter that there isn't a shred of evidence, he was slightly brown so that must make him a muslim. There none as blind as those who will not see.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


He was a White Christian European, of Euro-Caucasian ethnic bloodline descent, who held right-wing views, and went on a murder-suicide spree?


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...



Were you bullied in school?  You certainly have some queer ideas to say the least.  Or you might be a muzzie in the process of being radicalized...ya know if it wuks like a duk?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> The level of lies being told.  It doesn;t matter if he wasn't ISIS, he was of their "mindset".  It doesn't matter that there isn't a shred of evidence, he was slightly brown so that must make him a muslim. There none as blind as those who will not see.



Stuff a sock in it Manchester. In post #10 you pointed out how you make a living off "refugee". Of course you want more of it. We're onto you.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...


And you prefer this:


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...



Read and weep chump>>>

How ISIS Capitalizes on Lone Wolves to Spread Terror 'At No Cost'


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> The level of lies being told.  It doesn;t matter if he wasn't ISIS, he was of their "mindset".  It doesn't matter that there isn't a shred of evidence, he was slightly brown so that must make him a muslim. There none as blind as those who will not see.


Don't look now, my foolish little Brit, but vast numbers of people in The West have grown tired of your excuse-making and identity- and motive-masking...

You've gone to the "_But that's not typical of Islam_" well once too often... several times too often, actually.

People have finally figured out that scores of "*a*typicals" eventually add up to a "*t*ypical"...

Unfortunately for you and yours...

After dozens and scores of such Neanderthal performances by Radical Muslims... that *tipping point* has been reached, and is well _*behind*_ us now...

Very few, except the worst and most fanatical _idealism-over-survival asylum dwellers_, and die-hard LibTards, believe you any longer...

You should have reined-in your people while you still had the chance...

That window of opportunity is just about closed, now...

Welcome to your ( _excuse-making identity-and-motive-masking and Muslim ass-kissing_ ) nightmare... it's a brand new day... enjoy.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Political Junky said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



hehheh  Looks like terry bradshaw.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Nope...his parents were Iranians.
23 JULY 2016 • 4:43PM


The Munich shooter was an 18-year-old Iranian-German "loner" named locally as Ali Sonboly, who reportedly complained of bullying shortly before gunning down his nine victims outside a shopping centre and fleeing the scene to commit suicide.

*What we know about him*

He was a student, born and raised in Munich.
He appears to have acted alone.
He used a semi-automatic 9mm Glock 17 handgun, which had had its serial number illegally removed.
An additional 300 rounds of ammunition were found in his rucksack when his body was found.
He had previously received psychiatric treatment, including for depression.
A search of his room had unearthed a document about "frenzied attacks" and a book called: "Rampage in Head: Why Students Kill."
Munich chief of police Hubertus Andrae said the gunman appeared to be "obsessed with shooting rampages".
The gunman appeared to have hacked into a Facebook account to tell people free food was going to be handed out at the McDonald's where his rampage started.


The Munich shooter was an 18-year-old Iranian-German "loner" named locally as Ali Sonboly, who reportedly complained of bullying shortly before gunning down his nine victims outside a shopping centre and fleeing the scene to commit suicide.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

Leaving this here, FWIW  --


Someone who  might know about"German / Iranians" :

"Most Iranians in Germany are most likely atheists or agnostics

38% have no designated religion (vs 34% for Germans)

72% never visit religious events

Iraner in Deutschland – Wikipedia (German source)

Also me being German with Iranian parents, as well as a vast network of other Iranians (probably 100+) none which is religious, most of them left because of the Islamic revolution.

>>>> This shooter had Iranian citizenship, AFAIK.

*If his father is Iranian he gets the citizenship automatically against his will, I*ranian citizenship can also not be renounced (only with permission from the state which they will never grant to you)


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> Leaving this here, FWIW  --
> 
> 
> Someone who  might know about"German / Iranians" :
> ...


It's not worth much, in our present climate of Islamic terrorist-activism...

Also... it's not the percentages... it's the toxicity of the religious dogma baseline from which they were spawned... always lurking in the background, dormant...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 23, 2016)

Is the guy Muslim or not? Was he insane or not?

2 simple questions


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

This guy wasn't religious.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Is the guy Muslim or not? Was he insane or not?
> 
> 2 simple questions


No.

Yes.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> This guy wasn't religious.


Until the end of his life, when he saw fit to cry out Allahu Akbar, as he engaged in battle...

An _Inconvenient Truth_, I'm sure...

If it looks like a duck, and waddles like a duck, and quacks like a duck, there's a goddamned good chance that it _*IS*_ a phukking duck (Muslim do-it-yourself lone-wolf) terrorist...

Next contestant, please...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Is the guy Muslim or not? Was he insane or not?
> ...


If true I wouldn't classify it as Islamic terrorism then. Pretty simple


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> Leaving this here, FWIW  --
> 
> 
> Someone who  might know about"German / Iranians" :
> ...


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> This guy wasn't religious.


...of course not....


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > This guy wasn't religious.
> ...



Why did he shout Allah Akbar .....


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Leaving this here, FWIW  --
> ...


Cruz renounced his Canadian citizenship. The kid had years to do it .. Cruz was in his forties and running for president.


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


it was sarcasm... the evil laugh emoji is the clue


----------



## Rocko (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> This guy wasn't religious.



Right. It amazing how we're seeing all these nonreligous muzzels commiting terrorist attacks. Its such a coinydink.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


He didn't


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Germans always shout Allah U Akbar when they engage in terrorism...same with the Amish...


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You do not know shit from Shilow......look here chump>>>>>A religion or political ideology? - Islamic Evil Simplified - Coming to Grips with the Islamic Threat


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Yeh...and I hear lutherans are like that also.....bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rocko (Jul 23, 2016)

We need trump or hillary to do something about the outbreak of nonreligious muslim extremism.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

*EXCLUSIVE - 'He always said he would kill us': Classmate reveals Munich loner was 'mobbed' during seven years of bullying at school... and promised revenge on his tormentors one day *

*Former classmate of Ali Sonboly said they 'always mobbed him in school'*
*The anonymous person added 'he always told us that he would kill us'*
*Sonboly, 18, claimed he was bullied after he fired his weapon in Munich*
*Nine people have died after the rampage which started in McDonald's*
By John Stevens for the Daily Mail and Abe Hawken For Mailonline

Published: 04:27 EST, 23 July 2016 | Updated: 10:47 EST, 23 July 2016
 






Ali David Sonboly (pictured) targeted innocent children at a McDonald's fast food restaurant in the city before he turned the gun on himself

A 14-year-old girl who lived in the same block of flats as Munich maniac Ali David Sonboly today said that the murderer told his classmates: 'I will kill you all.'

Sonboly, 18, targeted youngsters when he went on a rampage at a McDonald's fast food restaurant in the German city on Friday, killing nine people - seven being teenagers.

He then attacked people near the Olympia Shopping Centre before he turned the gun on himself and was found to have 300 rounds of ammunition in his rucksack when police discovered his body.

A former classmate said he was quite clever but was badly bullied and had few friends.

During an argument just a few months ago Sonboly, who was today described as being 'deranged', had boasted about wanting to kill people in a massacre.

The young girl told the Daily Mail: 'He was not popular at school, he only had two or three friends that he would hang out with.

'In an argument, he said he wanted to carry out a massacre. He said: "I will kill you all".'

The girl said she saw Sonboly in the apartment block around midday on Friday - just hours before the shooting spree.

She added: 'He was just standing looking down. Usually he would say hello but he did not even look at me as I walked past.'

Meanwhile, another former classmate claimed he was bullied at school after shooting six men and three women during a rampage has revealed that the teenager 'always' promised revenge by 'killing' his tormentors.

The anonymous person - who went to the same school as the killer - posted online late last night that they knew the attacker.





An anonymous person posted on a website - thought to be a chat room - that they went to the same school as Ali Sonboly

They wrote on a website, thought to be a chat room, that pupils 'always mobbed' Sonboly - which in German means 'bullied' - while he was at school.

The post read: 'I know this f****** guy, his name is ali sonboly. he was in my class back than (sic). we always mobbed him in school. and he always told us that he would kill us.'

It has since been deleted and comes after heavy-armed police raided Sonboly's home two miles from where the attack took place. "

EXCLUSIVE - 'He always said he would kill us'


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 23, 2016)

A witness at the shooting is saying that the shooter cried out “Allahu akbar!”. If true, this was Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


The transcript indicates it was the two people filming the terrorist who mentioned Turks, not the terrorist.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Lol ! You haven't proved anything.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > How many stabbings, strangulations,  and other weapons are used there?
> ...


Not all of us


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...



I don't know about this kid, but "right wing scum" as you call them are indigenous people trying to save their culture and country from the outside invaders.
Much like the indigenous peoples tried to do on my continent years ago.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

Munich shooting: Teen had documents about going on rampage - CNN.com

(CNN)The teen gunman who killed nine people in a shooting rampage in Munich on Friday was a mentally troubled individual who had extensively researched spree killings and had no apparent links to ISIS, police said.

Speaking at a press conference in the southern German city Saturday, police officials said the 18-year-old lone attacker -- who died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound -- h*ad no political motivations, and no references to religion had been found in documents in his home.*

Rather, investigators searching his belongings found numerous documents on rampage killings, including a book entitled "Rampage in My Mind -- Why Students Kill," said Robert Heimberger, president of the Bavarian State Criminal Police Office.


<snip>

Police said there was also likely to be significance in the timing of the attack, five years to the day since Anders Behring Breivik killed 77 people in Norway in 2011, many of them attendees at a youth camp."


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


That is a picture of a victim, you stupid twat.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> Munich shooting: Teen had documents about going on rampage - CNN.com
> 
> (CNN)The teen gunman who killed nine people in a shooting rampage in Munich on Friday was a mentally troubled individual who had extensively researched spree killings and had no apparent links to ISIS, police said.
> 
> ...



We don't yet know his motivation or if he shouted "Allahu akbar" as reported by CNN and others.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 23, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> A witness at the shooting is saying that the shooter cried out “Allahu akbar!”. If true, this was Islamic terrorism.


One witness, really?


----------



## Tilly (Jul 23, 2016)

The German gvmnt and the police will do everything possible to distance attacks such as this from Islam.  Merkel is on very precarious ground because of her ridiculous open door policy and the elections are next year. 

The gvmnt has been warned that anarchy and civil war are on the horizon and that the likelihood of this grows whenever Islamic terrorism occurs.
There have been approx 1000 arson attacks on immigrant housing over the last year for example, and Germans have been thrown out of their homes for new immigrants.

The police and the gvmnt also tried to cover up the Cologne sex attacks for just this reason, and the gvmnt told women to extend their arm to would be rapists to stop them. Lol. So, they have already demonstrated they are willing to ignore sex attacks en masse, not make arrests at the time, and then lie and cover up afterwards.

France are going the same way, with the security services demanding that the surveillance footage of the Muslim terrorist who slaughtered 80+ people and injured 300, be destroyed. Nice authorities have refused.

The footage of the Islamic terrorist in Germany shows it was the people filming him who mentioned Turks, not the terrorist.

So none of this spin is in the least bit surprising. Far, far from it.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Munich shooting: Teen had documents about going on rampage - CNN.com
> ...


We have a good indication of his motivation.

*EXCLUSIVE - 'He always said he would kill us': Classmate reveals Munich loner was 'mobbed' during seven years of bullying at school... and promised revenge on his tormentors one day *

*Former classmate of Ali Sonboly said they 'always mobbed him in school'*
*The anonymous person added 'he always told us that he would kill us'*
*Sonboly, 18, claimed he was bullied after he fired his weapon in Munich*
*Nine people have died after the rampage which started in McDonald's*
By John Stevens for the Daily Mail and Abe Hawken For Mailonline

Published: 04:27 EST, 23 July 2016 | Updated: 10:47 EST, 23 July 2016
 






Ali David Sonboly (pictured) targeted innocent children at a McDonald's fast food restaurant in the city before he turned the gun on himself

A 14-year-old girl who lived in the same block of flats as Munich maniac Ali David Sonboly today said that the murderer told his classmates: 'I will kill you all.'

Sonboly, 18, targeted youngsters when he went on a rampage at a McDonald's fast food restaurant in the German city on Friday, killing nine people - seven being teenagers.

He then attacked people near the Olympia Shopping Centre before he turned the gun on himself and was found to have 300 rounds of ammunition in his rucksack when police discovered his body.

A former classmate said he was quite clever but was badly bullied and had few friends.

During an argument just a few months ago Sonboly, who was today described as being 'deranged', had boasted about wanting to kill people in a massacre.

The young girl told the Daily Mail: 'He was not popular at school, he only had two or three friends that he would hang out with.

'In an argument, he said he wanted to carry out a massacre. He said: "I will kill you all".'

The girl said she saw Sonboly in the apartment block around midday on Friday - just hours before the shooting spree.

She added: 'He was just standing looking down. Usually he would say hello but he did not even look at me as I walked past.'

Meanwhile, another former classmate claimed he was bullied at school after shooting six men and three women during a rampage has revealed that the teenager 'always' promised revenge by 'killing' his tormentors.

The anonymous person - who went to the same school as the killer - posted online late last night that they knew the attacker.





An anonymous person posted on a website - thought to be a chat room - that they went to the same school as Ali Sonboly

They wrote on a website, thought to be a chat room, that pupils 'always mobbed' Sonboly - which in German means 'bullied' - while he was at school.

The post read: 'I know this f****** guy, his name is ali sonboly. he was in my class back than (sic). we always mobbed him in school. and he always told us that he would kill us.'

It has since been deleted and comes after heavy-armed police raided Sonboly's home two miles from where the attack took place. "

EXCLUSIVE - 'He always said he would kill us'


----------



## Toro (Jul 23, 2016)

Sounds more like a typical nutter who shoots up a school in America.

All of whom aren't Islamic.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 23, 2016)

3 kosovan, 3 turks, one greek among the victims.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> We have a good indication of his motivation.



From Liberal news sources which I don't trust at all since we know they and Liberal governments are trying to sell us lies about Islam and terrorism. 

Munich SHOOTER was a MUSLIM who lured children to their deaths on Facebook, Police probe fake ad for free food at massacre McDonald’s | Pamela Geller


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > We have a good indication of his motivation.
> ...


Holy shit. You called Daily Mail LIBERAL??



THen you quote the rabid xenophobe Pamella Geller to boot.

  Too funny.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 23, 2016)

Political Junky said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > A witness at the shooting is saying that the shooter cried out “Allahu akbar!”. If true, this was Islamic terrorism.
> ...



Wouldn't that be nice for Islamic terrorism supporters like you.

*Witnesses said that the gunman screamed ‘I’m German’ and ‘Allahu Akbar’ before shooting at children.*


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> THen you quote the rabid xenophobe Pamella Geller to boot.



Good to know you're a supporter of Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 23, 2016)

I think it's time we started calling these idiot Liberals running interference for the jihadists what they are. Islamic terrorist cheerleaders and sympathizers.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> I think it's time we started calling these idiot Liberals running interference for the jihadists what they are. Islamic terrorist cheerleaders and sympathizers.


^ Right wing nutters gotta nut.


----------



## dani67 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...



so what.? german-iranian .  both are aryan


----------



## dani67 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > This guy wasn't religious.
> ...


allahu akbar ?    it was gossip


----------



## dani67 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


he didnt shout allah akbar .


----------



## dani67 (Jul 23, 2016)

based on islam . biggest crime is suicide . you cant kill yourself .you cant shot your head .


----------



## Tilly (Jul 23, 2016)

dani67 said:


> based on islam . biggest crime is suicide . you cant kill yourself .you cant shot your head .


You can if you've just taken 9 infidels with you.


----------



## dani67 (Jul 23, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


i watched video  that he said im german . but no allahu akbar


----------



## dani67 (Jul 23, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> 3 kosovan, 3 turks, one greek among the victims.



they arent aryan


----------



## Tilly (Jul 23, 2016)

A book called Amok in the Head was discovered along with newspaper articles detailing how police respond to shootings. 

Munich killer investigated by police over 'involvement' with young people

He was studying how police respond to such 'events' - doesn't mean he was a neo Nazi lol. But of course, fanatical Islam is about as far right wing as you can get, but still not neo Nazi.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 23, 2016)

Tilly said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > based on islam . biggest crime is suicide . you cant kill yourself .you cant shot your head .
> ...


And if you only took 3 infidels and shot 6 muslims, would that be ok?


----------



## dani67 (Jul 23, 2016)

Tilly said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > based on islam . biggest crime is suicide . you cant kill yourself .you cant shot your head .
> ...


based on wahabism sunni .yes .. 7 infidels enough . 
but you must do suicide attack . you must use your body for killing infidel 
you cant kill them and  shot your head 30 min later. its suicide and its biggest crime in islam


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 23, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> I think it's time we started calling these idiot Liberals running interference for the jihadists what they are. Islamic terrorist cheerleaders and sympathizers.



They always rush in to deflect, defend, excuse, twist, do whatever they can to either explain away, or rationalize anytime a Muslim goes on a rampage.

In this case, it may or may not have anything to do with Islam, regardless, liberals always defend their chosen religion.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 23, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Has that been confirmed ?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 23, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...


Look who is suddenly interested if some news snippet is confirmed.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Suck my hairy left nutsac faggot. I didn't claim to know anything. I asked a question and gave my opinion based on the results. If that's too much for you I suggest you get some counseling for your issues.


----------



## dani67 (Jul 23, 2016)

why he didnt kill german . just turk  and east....?


----------



## dani67 (Jul 23, 2016)

The first victim to be named on Saturday was Zabergja Dijamant, a 21-year-old from Kosovo.
Religions in Kosovo
Islam 95.60% Christianity 3.69%  other 0.71%
 Three of the dead were from Kosovo, three were Turkish and one was Greek, their respective government officials said.

turk and kozovian are moslem .
i think greek was mistake because greek face is like turks


----------



## Zander (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




Sure we do.


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Islam is the last of world's large scale extant Warrior Religions...
> 
> Its bigamist, mysoginistic, pedophile Founder had blood soaked hands and a power-crazed, bloodthirsty mind, and a huge chip on his shoulder...
> 
> ...





depotoo said:


> Why would a Muslim woman implicate what he said?
> 
> Munich shooting: Witness claims gunman yelled 'Allahu Akbar' during attack
> The investigation  is on going.  How long do you think it can take?
> ...



A. Maybe the Russian woman misunderstood him?

And 

B. Nowhere has it been disclosed he is Muslim. You do know there's Christians in Iran, right?


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Why would a Muslim woman implicate what he said?
> 
> Munich shooting: Witness claims gunman yelled 'Allahu Akbar' during attack
> The investigation  is on going.  How long do you think it can take?
> ...



ISIS celebrates everything. Doesn't mean they're behind it. Means they want you scared of them. It's working. Pussy.


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



American indians?????


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > We have a good indication of his motivation.
> ...



Pamela Tellers a liberal news source????

Shit. You're as crazy as this kid was.


----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




What an absolute ridiculous  comment.

So you are saying we enjoy being killed in the most brutal fashion and we should thank the terrorists for committing  these atrocities against us...  just so that we can then say....we don't like the Muslims because they are killing us??

What an idiot.


----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2016)

Roudy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...




It's pathetic indeed.

Blame it on Anders Breivik .....blame it on "mental illness" (that's a favorite), blame it on the Christians and the Jews blame  it on everybody ... but don't blame on the real culprit which is radical Islam.


----------



## Zander (Jul 23, 2016)

skye said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



The phrase "Radical Islam" is redundant. Islam itself is radical. It has never gone through a reformation. They are stuck in the 7th century.


----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Why would a Muslim woman implicate what he said?
> ...




What a hero you are!

If you are about to be picked up and thrown off the roof you wouldn't be scared!


----------



## Zander (Jul 23, 2016)

skye said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Why would he be scared? Muslims are peaceful and tolerant!


----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2016)

Zander said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...


----------



## Zander (Jul 23, 2016)

Is this what you seek Howie? 






Allahu Ahkbar!!


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

Zander said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...




Because Momma Trump told him to be????


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

Zander said:


> Is this what you seek Howie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, dear. That's what you want.


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

skye said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Lets see...who to believe -- German police -- or some anonymouse  internet airhead/


Hmmmm/  That's a tough one.




"Munich police chief Hubertus Andrae told a press conference Saturday that there were "no indications whatsoever" that Sonboly had any links to the Islamic State group or that the killings were motivated by politics.

Andrae did acknowledge that Sonboly had extensively researched the theme of rampages and may have read about the lethal killing spree by white supremacist Anders Behring Breivik, saying there was an "obvious link" between Breivik's crimes and Friday's shooting."

Munich attacker was shy video game fan


----------



## paperview (Jul 23, 2016)

Zander said:


> Is this what you seek Howie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zander, getting off on his RW porn


----------



## Zander (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what you seek Howie?
> ...



Why would I want that? I find it abhorrent.


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

Momma Trump:


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



so as it turns out 

in one of the most strict gun control nations on the planet 

the guy gets an illegally obtained firearm 

in Germany one needs to have a license to have a pistol 

he held no such license and two the serial numbers are scratched off


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

Zander said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



So you support the LGBT community?


----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...




This thread is about the shooting at Munich Mall.


----------



## Zander (Jul 23, 2016)

paperview said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what you seek Howie?
> ...



Not even close. I find it disgusting.




Howey said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...





Howey said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Fully. Unequivocally.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 23, 2016)

We see yet another liberal capitulation to stupidity called diversity. Somebody called "Yambliiz Quatzalquatle Dinglebunnie" from wherever is   called a 'German", when they clearly are NOT? Why is this putz characterized as GERMAN when he is obviously NOT ?  Why does the media  obfuscate the issue? Who is responsible for this? Liberal media and their mindgames has EVERYTHING to do with this.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 23, 2016)

Zander said:


> Is this what you seek Howie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were they 100% certain they were fags?  Oh well better safe than sorry.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what you seek Howie?
> ...



I think I would rather be lowered into the acid bath.  Seriously how can we send more love to the islamic world?  Do u think they would listen....lynch?


----------



## MaryL (Jul 23, 2016)

I  have seen the liberal media do this, someone that was from and grew up in the middle east migrates to the the west. Suddenly, they are "from" a small burg they stayed in a few days . Good god I despise that.  Um, it doesn't work that way, guys. They are FROM where they were born . If their parents emigrated, that doesn't change anything. They are offspring of people that want to destroy the west, good for them . They won't acclimate, and they despise us, what, they want a hug for that?


----------



## Tilly (Jul 23, 2016)

The German gvmnt and police have already been caught lying, denying and covering up the sex assaults by Muslim migrants in Cologne earlier this year. There is no reason to buy their latest story wholesale. Angela Merkles neck is on the line here so they need to distance this from Islam as far as they can.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> Shit. You're as crazy as this kid was.



How's it feel to be supporting a religion who's members throw gays from rooftops. Muhammad hated faggots.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> Momma Trump:



Wow, a gay guy belittling fat people. I guess he won't mind if we belittle him for being a faggot.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 23, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Shit. You're as crazy as this kid was.
> ...


And here we are debating stupid stuff like transgender restroom rights. Muslims just throw gays off roofs or hang queers.Problem solved.       Quite some religion those liberals protect. Remind me WHY liberals protect such an antithetic thing like ISLAM? What am I missing here?


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

MaryL said:


> I  have seen the liberal media do this, someone that was from and grew up in the middle east migrates to the the west. Suddenly, they are "from" a small burg they stayed in a few days . Good god I despise that.  Um, it doesn't work that way, guys. They are FROM where they were born . If their parents emigrated, that doesn't change anything. They are offspring of people that want to destroy the west, good for them . They won't acclimate, and they despise us, what, they want a hug for that?





Howey said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is the last of world's large scale extant Warrior Religions...
> ...



Where you been boyo....do you not know this administration does not let the Christian ones in for the most part..........for every Christian that is allowed in...over a thousand muslims get in...thus your idea he might be Christian is well nigh imposible and when you add to it that Muslims are the ones comitting about 999.999 percent of such atrocities...what can we deduce?..you are a fool!

Read and weep Chump>>>>

Middle Easterners are one of the fastest growing immigrant groups in America. While the size of the overall immigrant population (legal and illegal) has tripled since 1970, the number of immigrants from the Middle East has grown more than seven-fold, from fewer than 200,000 in 1970 to nearly 1.5 million in 2000.


The INS last estimated that 150,000, or about 10 percent, of Middle Eastern immigrants are illegal aliens. Preliminary Census Bureau estimates show a similar number.


Assuming no change in U.S. immigration policy, 1.1 million new immigrants (legal and illegal) from the Middle East are projected to settle in the United States by 2010, and the total Middle Eastern immigrant population will grow to about 2.5 million.


These figures do not include the 570,000 U.S.-born children (under age 18) who have at least one parent born in the Middle East, a number expected to grow to 950,000 by 2010.


The religious composition of Middle Eastern immigrants has changed dramatically over the past thirty years. In 1970, an estimated 15 percent (29,000) of immigrants from the region were Muslim; the rest were mostly Christians from Lebanon or Christian ethnic minorities such as Armenians fleeing predominately Muslim countries. By 2000, an estimated 73 percent (1.1 million) of all Middle Eastern immigrants were Muslim.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> No, dear. That's what you want.



Stupid faggots like you are supporting the spread of a homophobic religion in the free world. It doesn't get any dumber than that.

You know, I never had anything against gays before but jerks like you are changing my mind.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > No, dear. That's what you want.
> ...



Yes, their stupidity is mind boggling....horrendous example of how political correctness destroys one's ability to think properly and any common sense they might have had before they were subjugated by political correctness.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I  have seen the liberal media do this, someone that was from and grew up in the middle east migrates to the the west. Suddenly, they are "from" a small burg they stayed in a few days . Good god I despise that.  Um, it doesn't work that way, guys. They are FROM where they were born . If their parents emigrated, that doesn't change anything. They are offspring of people that want to destroy the west, good for them . They won't acclimate, and they despise us, what, they want a hug for that?
> ...


I have been dying to say this for a long time. I DON'T CARE. Muslims or christians immigrants, go stuff it. Life isn't fair, America doesn't owe anybody anything. Get over it.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Prior to 1965 our immigration policy was to give preference to people like us aka Europeans...and those with an education or some skill needed in America were put to the head of the line...aka...immigration worked for this nation...meaning...we benefited from it.

Unfortunately and outrageously along came LBJ and he and his co-horts--- criminals all as well as assasins...implemented and cajoled congress into passing a radically new immigration policy that favored third world peoples...people who had nothing to contribute to America, people who have an intolerant and alien religion...they did not even want to be Americans for the most part..they brought their old country politcs with them and they just came here to milk the cash cow and of which they sent back to the old country to which they return at every opportunity whilst constantly runnng down America...they have no respect for America...they hate America.

Prior to 1965 immigrants came here because they sincerely wanted to be Americans....they did not go back and forth and the money they earned stayed here for the most part.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Pictures of queers being hung in Iran.  Read and weep.  

Iran's New Gay Executions


----------



## Ravi (Jul 23, 2016)

Tilly said:


> The German gvmnt and police have already been caught lying, denying and covering up the sex assaults in Cologne earlier this year. There is no reason to buy their latest story wholesale. Angela Merkles neck is on the line here so they need to distance this from Islam as far as they can.


The perp was a fan of your boy that killed all those liberals kids at their camp.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Ravi said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > The German gvmnt and police have already been caught lying, denying and covering up the sex assaults in Cologne earlier this year. There is no reason to buy their latest story wholesale. Angela Merkles neck is on the line here so they need to distance this from Islam as far as they can.
> ...



The reality is that you libtards let the perp in, actually wanted him to come over to the West.....to help destroy what you think of as the evil west...... whilst people of the conservative element wanted to keep him where he was....in the hellhole of Iran where he deserved to be, where he should have been and if not let into the West (his parents)by the liberal crowd....the atrocity in Munich would not have happened...thus you and your ilk have blood on your hands.


----------



## dani67 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Pictures of queers being hung in Iran.  Read and weep.
> 
> Iran's New Gay Executions


They were rapist
They raped under 18 boy


----------



## Ravi (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


He was born in Munich so he was kept where he was. And your years of saying he wasn't German probably contributed to his insanity. Plus the copy cat nature of the crime.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 23, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...




No.  You totally don't get it, MORON.   Iran's actions against the US were the actions of a STATE.  Not a state that happens to have terrorist problems.   First, you claim Carter halted Muslim immigration.  Well, IDIOT, no, he did not.  He halted IRANIAN immigration.  Now you're busy reshuffling goal posts.  Trump didn't call for banning immigration from just certain countries.  He called for banning ALL MUSLIM IMMIGRATION.  You rightwingers have to reach FAR BACK to Carter to come up with something you can throw at the fan in the hopes it will stick.  1979 - 37 years ago.  I didn't give a hoot about politics back then, and I never considered Carter a "liberal hero" - he was a crappy president.  So if you think banning ALL MUSLIMS from immigrating (per Trump) is equivalent to Carter's halting IRANIAN immigration due to an act of war by a STATE, then by all means do so.  The rest of us will set back and laugh.


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Honey, I'm more concerned with Americans hating on gays than muslims.


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I  have seen the liberal media do this, someone that was from and grew up in the middle east migrates to the the west. Suddenly, they are "from" a small burg they stayed in a few days . Good god I despise that.  Um, it doesn't work that way, guys. They are FROM where they were born . If their parents emigrated, that doesn't change anything. They are offspring of people that want to destroy the west, good for them . They won't acclimate, and they despise us, what, they want a hug for that?
> ...


Source?


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Only muslims and idiots want to bring more muslims to America.....why would any sane person want to allow muslims to come here....they are kinda like Negroes...they cause problems wherever they go.

Terrorism stats prove that the children of muslims are the ones who committ most of the islamic terrorism in America...so no matter how well you vet a muslim immigrant(which is not happening anyhow)the children of these immigrants are still very vulnurable to being radicalized.

Muslim Statistics

Tell me why we need to let more muslims into America?  Makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 23, 2016)

Meanwhile, ISIS has claimed responsibility for an explosion in Afghanistan, and no one has started a topic about it.

It doesn't fit the narrative.  It is important to the bigots that the Muslim victims of terror be conflated with their killers.

Far more Muslims are being killed by terrorists than Westerners.  And the bigots would like the slaughter of Muslims to continue.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 23, 2016)

There are 1.6 billion Muslims. If they all wanted you assholes dead, you would be.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Immigrants from the Middle East


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



Muslims hate gays.  Being gay in a Muslim country is a death penalty offense.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 23, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Meanwhile, ISIS has claimed responsibility for an explosion in Afghanistan, and no one has started a topic about it.
> 
> It doesn't fit the narrative.  It is important to the bigots that the Muslim victims of terror be conflated with their killers.
> 
> Far more Muslims are being killed by terrorists than Westerners.  And the bigots would like the slaughter of Muslims to continue.



Because, as long as they keep their carnage over THERE, it's not a problem for US.


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...


Oh. I knew the source.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> Honey, I'm more concerned with Americans hating on gays than muslims.



But it's open season on fat people isn't it, faggot.


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


So do plenty of so- called Christians here in good old 'murcia. I'll bet they've killed or attempted to kill a lot more gays in this country than muslims.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

g5000 said:


> There are 1.6 billion Muslims. If they all wanted you assholes dead, you would be.



Nonsense.  

Irregardless of how many of them want to engage in jihad....there are more than should be tolerated...even one should not be tolerated.

They are able to do what they do simply because we are not utilizing our full capabilities to stop them.  If we ever decide to do what needs to be done to put a screeching halt to Islamic jihadism...it  could be accomplished...it is jus a matter of will or the lack of will.

The first step needed is to stop any muslim from immigrating here....no matter what country he comes from...then we can proceed to other things aka deporting all of those who the FBI is currently forced to monitor due to their being on a list of those considered highly suspect for terrorism or supporting terrorism...a tremendous waste of resources...much cheaper and safer just to deport them and be done with them.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 23, 2016)

g5000 said:


> There are 1.6 billion Muslims. If they all wanted you assholes dead, you would be.



Their doctrine wants us dead, asshole.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Where in this country is being gay a death penalty offense?


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Didnt say that did I?


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Meanwhile, ISIS has claimed responsibility for an explosion in Afghanistan, and no one has started a topic about it.
> 
> It doesn't fit the narrative.  It is important to the bigots that the Muslim victims of terror be conflated with their killers.
> 
> Far more Muslims are being killed by terrorists than Westerners.  And the bigots would like the slaughter of Muslims to continue.



They are killing each other in their own backyards....which is not our problem.

You seem to be saying the muslims are killing each other and it is our fault.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, ISIS has claimed responsibility for an explosion in Afghanistan, and no one has started a topic about it.
> ...



Islam is a death cult...no matter where they are...no matter where they go....Europe has let way too many in...now they have more than they can deal with.

Yet Hillary, despite all that we see hapening in Europe wants to bring more of them over here....nothing sane about that.

No More Apologies for Islam – The Totalitarian Death Cult


----------



## MaryL (Jul 23, 2016)

Hmm. President Trump, nice ring to it. He isn't throwing gays off buildings and advocating slitting muslims throats, that's a major selling point. That doesn't fit on a bumper sticker, though. Liberals and Hillary, practically screams screw America, we submit. Uncle. we give up. Sharia law here we come. We don't care, it's all good.  Vote for Hillary. Dogs and cats sleeping together...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Face the facts.  Muslims hate you.  They would never accept your lifestyle and would just as soon hang you from a crane or throw you off a tall building.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

The same pen obama is using to bring in muslim immigrants could be used by President Trump to send them packing.  Much can be done in the name of National Security,  

Explain how FDR was able to re-locate the west coast japanese during the wwII era?


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes...definitely.


We have enough problems with our black minority without adding to our burdens...The FBI is already ovewhelmed....people best wake up.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> The same pen obama is using to bring in muslim immigrants could be used by President Trump to send them packing.  Much can be done in the name of National Security,
> 
> Explain how FDR was able to re-locate the west coast japanese during the wwII era?



The Muslims who are already here and living peacefully among us should be able to remain, IMO.  But we should NOT invite more.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Maybe the muzzies think the fairies can fly?  hehheh


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > The same pen obama is using to bring in muslim immigrants could be used by President Trump to send them packing.  Much can be done in the name of National Security,
> ...



It has been demonstrated already...that not all of them are living peacefully amongst us.

Are you aware that the FBI has to monitor thousands of them...aka waste resources that are sorely needed elsewhere....those are the ones that should be deported asap...a clear and present danger.

You would be amazed at how co-operative the muslim community would become once we start deporting some of them.

The FBI’s Growing Surveillance Gap


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...



True.  That's a good point.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2016)

Zander said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...


Allah will protect him... Allah knows his own... tee-hee...


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2016)

Howey said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what you seek Howie?
> ...


No, Fruit Loop, it's the belief-system that does this, that you are defending... fool.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> The same pen obama is using to bring in muslim immigrants could be used by President Trump to send them packing.  Much can be done in the name of National Security,
> 
> Explain how FDR was able to re-locate the west coast japanese during the wwII era?


Most on the Right point out how wrong FDR was.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 23, 2016)

Political Junky said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > The same pen obama is using to bring in muslim immigrants could be used by President Trump to send them packing.  Much can be done in the name of National Security,
> ...



And most on the far left honor and hold FDR as God for doing such things!


----------



## Manchester (Jul 24, 2016)

num_nut said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > The level of lies being told.  It doesn;t matter if he wasn't ISIS, he was of their "mindset".  It doesn't matter that there isn't a shred of evidence, he was slightly brown so that must make him a muslim. There none as blind as those who will not see.
> ...



The job is part time and the money is shockingly bad as you would expect, i make nothing close to a living and I do the job as I have time to give rather than money.  
I make my money driving an ambulance in the UK, a mental health ambulance.  I'm good at this job because I'm calm, articulate and know how to talk to people. I'm also a big guy and I can fight which also helps from time to time.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 24, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > The level of lies being told.  It doesn;t matter if he wasn't ISIS, he was of their "mindset".  It doesn't matter that there isn't a shred of evidence, he was slightly brown so that must make him a muslim. There none as blind as those who will not see.
> ...



Your rehtoric is even more boring than you are, at least Adolf had a bit of carisma to go with his evil hatred.


----------



## Manchester (Jul 24, 2016)

Sundance doesn't let a little thing like the truth get in the way of his world view


----------



## Manchester (Jul 24, 2016)

skye said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Who is this fucking "we".

In case you haven't noticed the shooter targetted muslims. And yes, when a terror attack is being commited so far away from YOU ("we" FFS) then you fucking love it.  Ooooh lets get on the Muslim bashing WooHoo.  What he wasn't Islamic?  Fuck it we'll just say he was. WooHoo!

"You" don't get muslim terror attacks, but then you get people shooting places up every day and defend their right to own guns.  And you call me the idiot!


----------



## Manchester (Jul 24, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > There are 1.6 billion Muslims. If they all wanted you assholes dead, you would be.
> ...



It really doesn't.  There are 1.6 million of them, if they wanted you stupid nazi ass dead it would be dead.


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 24, 2016)

Manchester said:


> It really doesn't. *There are 1.6 million of them*, if they wanted you stupid nazi ass dead it would be dead.


1.6 million of them, huh? Is that a new propaganda to reduce the numbers or you are just stupid?


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 24, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > It really doesn't. *There are 1.6 million of them*, if they wanted you stupid nazi ass dead it would be dead.
> ...


 4 million Muslims were already living in Germany, 3 million of them Turks, now, plus the 1.6 million "poor refugees"  Merkel has allowed in WITHOUT asking the German people, is that okay? There's 5.6 million now and NOT the 1.6 million that Manchester spews out.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 24, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...



Not only NOT asking the German people, but also deciding that Britain and other EU countries 'share the load', without there even being a consensus about it.

All  started off, btw, by that picture of the dead little boy pushed around world wide by the media. It turned out he had been living reasonably well for three years with his parents in Turkey. And his dad was a leaky boat people smuggler.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 24, 2016)

Manchester said:


> ...Your rehtoric is even more boring than you are, at least Adolf had a bit of carisma to go with his evil hatred.


Don't try being clever, my little British Liberal ass-hat... you really aren't equipped for the task.

If you can effectively refute my allegations regarding Islam at-large, and its propensity to conjure-up war and misery in the name of the godhead, and the foolishness inherent in admitting more practitioners of that toxic belief system into our midst, in the face of BRexit, Paris, Munich, London, New York, et al, then have at it. Otherwise, stick to the Kiddie Table, where so many of your fellow LibTards, hyper-Leftists, Muslim apologists, Fifth-Columnists, and Muslim ass-kissers are obliged to take their meals.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 24, 2016)

Political Junky said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > The same pen obama is using to bring in muslim immigrants could be used by President Trump to send them packing.  Much can be done in the name of National Security,
> ...



Absolutely incorrect.....IN DEFENSE OF INTERNMENT


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 24, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Rubbish.

There are several reasons why we're not dead (yet)...

---------

1. Militant Islam has lain dormant for centuries, after Euro-Trash utilized modern weapons technology to take-away home rule, and incorporate them into your goddamned Empires

2. Having lain dormant for several centuries, now that they're out from under your heel after WWII, they'll need 3-4 generations to catch-up and become military powers at parity

3. They're alarmed and pissed; having awakened from a long Euro-Imperial slumber, realizing that they're far behind the times, and blame you (and the rest of The West) for that.

4. They're scrambling for political and military power, with the intent to reestablish their own dominance, and are only a couple of generations or a few decades from that state

5. There are 2.2 billion Christians in the world - we outnumber them by more than half-a-billion souls.

7. We out-gun them by a vast technological and military edge - for now

8. Gaps in technology and military prowrest can disappear within a single decade or generation; to wit: see Germany of the 1930s; at the start and end of the decade

----------

Your simple-minded "...1.6 billion... you'd be dead already..." argument is easily swept aside and shown for the lightweight debris or littler that it is.

Public discussion of Islam-vs-The-West needs to take into account counterpoints along the lines of 1-8 (above) or variations on such themes; to put them to the test.

And to batter simple-minded arguments about the 1.6, like your own parroting of simple-minded Leftist defenses of Islam as a Religion of Peace... so-called... pppfffttt !!!


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 24, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



Great Analysis


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 24, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > It really doesn't. *There are 1.6 million of them*, if they wanted you stupid nazi ass dead it would be dead.
> ...


Our silly English twit-colleague was probably rushed in the 'heat of battle' and mis-spoke; meaning to courter-point with 1.6 billion Muzzies in the world, not 1.6 million in Germany.

I've seen the LibTard 1.6 billion argument often enough over the years to recognize it, even when it's badly articulated, they way our twit-friend did here.

And, that same 1.6 billion argument (once it's laid-our correctly) is just as easily swept aside.


----------



## Sundance508 (Jul 24, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > ...Your rehtoric is even more boring than you are, at least Adolf had a bit of carisma to go with his evil hatred.
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  I like it.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


Thanks.

These Euro-Twits (especially *British* LibTards) really make me laugh sometimes, with their attempted-pretended superiority complexes.

We bailed their sorry asses out, twice, in the 20th.

After the second time, they were so frigging exhausted that they had to let go of their empires and pretty-much fold their tents and dive into metaphorical bankruptcy for decades.

They rebuilt while sheltering under the American Shield, and became (for them, relatively) strong again, under the American Shield - hiding under it for nearly 50 years.

And then the Big Bad Boogeyman to the East folds, and goes into Introvert Mode for a couple of decades, we pull out of Europe, and they start talking trash about America again.

I'm one of those who believes that America has lost its way and its mission and its common sense, in recent times, to some extent, and that we need to hunker down and fix that.

But, even in the throes of some considerable disorganization and disunity, generally speaking, and in the overall, I'll take our country over most of theirs, any old day.

And twice on Sunday.

The Euro-Punks who would offer their backsides to their own Islamic invasion are the absolute worst internationalist and hyper-idealist fanatical scum.

Euro-Trash pissants.

Phukk 'em.


----------



## dani67 (Jul 24, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



people do gay ... in moslem country more than west.
because  of  seperate school .


----------



## Mindful (Jul 24, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > ...Your rehtoric is even more boring than you are, at least Adolf had a bit of carisma to go with his evil hatred.
> ...



*My little British Liberal ass-hat*

lol.

But do you really think he is? British I mean?


----------



## dani67 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## depotoo (Jul 24, 2016)

Munich shooting: David Sonboly 'planned attack for year' - BBC News
He did not target Muslims

32 minutes ago BBC-
The teenage gunman who killed nine people in Munich on Friday had been planning his attack for a year, German authorities say.



Seven of the dead were teenagers - two Turks, two Germans, a Hungarian, a Greek and a Kosovan.

He also said police had not found the manifesto of Norwegian mass killer Anders Behring Breivik when they searched the gunman's room at his parents' flat...




The state government officials told a news conference that the victims of the attack had not been specifically targeted and were not classmates of the gunman.

Also they did not include three youths allegedly involved in bullying Sonboly when he was at school...

Bavarian officials said the gunman, still not officially named, appeared to have bought the illegal pistol used in the attack on the so called "dark net"...

Mr Heimberger added that the parents of the gunman remained in shock and were not able to be interviewed.







Manchester said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 24, 2016)

dani67 said:


>





apparently they have Fillipino Martial arts wherever this is.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 24, 2016)

Criminals are using the dark net to smuggle fully automatic weapons into Britain even.....


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 24, 2016)

Manchester said:


> It really doesn't.  There are 1.6 million of them, if they wanted you stupid nazi ass dead it would be dead.



Yeah, your idiot buddy just said the same thing. I doubt taping the applicable scripture to your ugly face would sway you from your ignorance and bigotry.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 24, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Who is this fucking "we".



Smart people who don't support Islamic terrorism, dummy.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 24, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Munich shooting: David Sonboly 'planned attack for year' - BBC News
> He did not target Muslims
> 
> 32 minutes ago BBC-
> ...


I wonder where all the spin .... I mean misinformation .... Originated specifically?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 24, 2016)

Yeah, me too.  And boy did they run with it!





Tilly said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Munich shooting: David Sonboly 'planned attack for year' - BBC News
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jul 24, 2016)

So now they have arrested an Afghan who knew this guy was going to attack and may have been an accomplice
Munich shootings: Police arrest 16-year-old Afghan - BBC News


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 24, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> The Muslims who are already here and living peacefully among us should be able to remain, IMO.  But we should NOT invite more.


Agreed about American citizens.  Agreed about refugees or immigrants from war-torn or fanatical nations, regardless of religion, but disagreed on a religious test for immigration.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 24, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


He-she-it gives that impression, however, it's a Win, either way...

If he's a Brit LibTard, he'll take offense at my portrayal of him, even if he doesn't react publicly...

If he's an American LibTard, he'll take offense at being mistaken for one of the British Liberal Effete - uh, I mean Elite... 

Either way, he-she-it should be taking offense; something that the Creature has earned, time and again, with his sickening excuse-making for Islam...


----------



## Howey (Jul 24, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Lol. I think that I'd a vote were taken 5here would be more people on this forum wanting to throw me off a building than Muslims.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 24, 2016)

Howey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...




Not because you're gay...just because you are annoying.......there is a difference......


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 24, 2016)

Howey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...


Your kind do not deserve to be thrown off a building... merely shoved back into the circus freak-show domain where you belong...


----------



## Roudy (Jul 25, 2016)

paperview said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...


You seem to have a problem with the truth.  The killer was a Muslim who yelled Allahuakbar as all Jihadi animals do before they slaughter innocent people.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 25, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I'm examining he-she-it's syntax.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 25, 2016)

Roudy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm hearing reports of a Syrian refugee blowing himself up at an Ansbach wine bar injuring 12.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 25, 2016)

Roudy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Didn't all this start way back with the Fatwah on Salman Rushdie?


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 25, 2016)

Howey said:


> Lol. I think that I'd a vote were taken 5here would be more people on this forum wanting to throw me off a building than Muslims.



You just gave Moslems who *murder* gays a pass. You just *excused* their murderous behavior directed at people like you. What's even more perverted is your gay friends would probably support your position.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 25, 2016)

'Allahu Ackbar' is definitely not negative..... to Moslems. It means. Allah is greater - greater than any other god. *It's a battle cry and a call for domination over others.*

_Media outlets routinely mangle the true meaning of “Allahu akbar,” the ubiquitous battle cry of Islamic jihadists as they commit mass murder.

The war-cry is mistranslated in the Western media as “God is great.” But the actual meaning is “Allah is greater,” meaning Allah Is Greater Than Your God or Government.

It is the aggressive declaration that Allah and Islam are dominant over every other form of government, religion, law or ethic, which is why Islamic jihadists in the midst of killing infidels so often shout it.

One primary purpose of shouting is to “strike terror in the hearts of the enemies of Allah.”_


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 25, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Not because you're gay...just because you are annoying.......there is a difference......


Agreed, and often an "exaggerator", at best, and a bald-faced liar at worst.


----------



## paperview (Jul 25, 2016)

"Police said Saturday the attacker was a mentally troubled individual who extensively researched rampage killings, and had no apparent links to terror groups and no political motive.

On Sunday, investigators revealed he left behind a long written statement on his computer, which was still being analyzed. They said they found photographs on his camera showing he visited the German town of Winnenden, the site of a deadly 2009 school shooting.

Earlier, officials said they found in the gunman's belongings numerous documents on mass killings, including a book entitled "Rampage in My Mind -- Why Students Kill." 

Officials believe there likely was significance in the timing of the attack, which came five years to the day since Anders Behring Breivik killed 77 people in Norway in 2011, many of them attendees at a youth camp."

Munich gunman planned attack for a year, officials say - CNN.com


----------



## Howey (Jul 25, 2016)

Roudy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Funny sources...

a. A guy who only read one-sixth of the Koran. Maybe the truth is in the other five-sixths?

The *Takbīr* (تَكْبِير), also transcribed _Tekbir_ or _Takbeer_, is the term for the Arabic phrase_*Allāhu Akbar*_ (الله أكبر), usually translated as "God is [the] greatest".[1][2] It is a commonIslamic Arabic expression, used in various contexts by Muslims; in formal prayer, in the call for prayer (adhān),[3] as an informal expression of faith, in times of distress, or to express resolute determination or defiance.

The form _Allāhu_ is the nominative of _Allah_, meaning "God". In the context of Islam, it is theproper name of God.[4][5] The form _akbar_ is the elative of the adjective _kabīr_, meaning "great", from the Semitic root _k-b-r_. As used in the Takbīr it is usually translated as "greatest", but some authors prefer "greater".[6][7][8]

The term _Takbīr_ itself is the stem II verbal noun (_tafʿīlun_) of the triliteral root _k-b-r_, meaning "great", from which _Akbar_ "greater" is derived.

b. Actually, not a source. It's a Taiwanese news aggregator. So we have one guy talking.

c. lol...wrong attack.


----------



## Howey (Jul 25, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. I think that I'd a vote were taken 5here would be more people on this forum wanting to throw me off a building than Muslims.
> ...



Number of gays killed in 2015 in the US: 14

Number of hate crimes in 2015 based upon sexual orientation: Nearly 3000.

Percentage of hate crimes in 2015 as compared to all hate crimes: 20%

Number of gays thrown off roof in ALL MUSLIM COUNTRIES in 2015: 13

You were saying??????


----------



## Howey (Jul 25, 2016)

More prevalent in the US than muslims killing gays:


Pastor calls for killing gays to end AIDS

Pastor Stands By Anti-Gay Sermon As Christian Community Condemns Him



Now....tell me again.

*How many gays in America have been thrown off buildings by Muslims?*


----------



## Roudy (Jul 25, 2016)

Howey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Ha ha. You're like a dog chasing its own tail.  "Allahuakbar" means God is great" which is what Islamic terrorists squeal everytime they kill people.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 25, 2016)

Howey said:


> More prevalent in the US than muslims killing gays:
> 
> 
> Pastor calls for killing gays to end AIDS
> ...


You're missing the point. How many Christian religious groups are actively involved in killing gays?  None.  And when a bigot commits violence and or persecutes gays, what happens?  They get prosecuted.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Germans have a very long history of not being able to recognize evil.  And when they finally do they just go along with it.


I believe you are referring to a notorious example of _outgoing_ evil.  What they are dealing with now is _incoming._  Big difference.  

It appears the German people have been effectively brainwashed by generations of American, British and Russian occupation, the ultimate effect being neutralization of an aggressive characteristic which enabled the rise of the Third Reich.  Too bad they did the wrong thing with that aggressive characteristic because it could be put to good use today.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Germans have a very long history of not being able to recognize evil.  And when they finally do they just go along with it.
> ...


German people have a long history of not being able to recognize evil period.  They watched evil rise within their own nation and did nothing.  When the Soviets threatened they spent their time protesting against America.  Today it's the Muslims.  They just can't see evil for what it is.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

Howey said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...


Whoever gave you the bullshit statistics is telling homosexuals to give live in Iran.
Hilarious.


----------



## Howey (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


What's hilarious is your incomprehensive attempt at use of the English language.


----------

